# MS661 vs 390XP



## blsnelling (Oct 18, 2015)

So everyone wants to know. What's the stronger saw, the MS661 or the 390XP? I made a comparison last year and the 390 was significantly faster. I had opportunity yesterday to run them again. While the 390 still came out ahead, the 661 was much closer this time. Interesting enough, when it came time to flush cut the stump, the 661 was my choice. Bury a 36" bar on both and I *think* you'd see the 661 pull ahead, although it's hard to say without doing it. Both of these saws are fantastic performers. I'd give the RPM edge to the 390XP and the torque edge to the MS661, although both saws shine in both areas.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Are both saws ported? Did you compare stock saws, as well?


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 18, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Are both saws ported? Did you compare stock saws, as well?


Yes, both are ported. I think the 661 is a nice compromise between a 390 and a 395. The 390 is still faster with a shorter bar, and a 395 has still more torque. But that's 2 saws. Stihl hit a home run with this 661.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 18, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> I think the 661 is a nice compromise between a 390 and a 395.


That's a great way to put it. I sold a new 395XP to buy this 661, and don't regret it.


----------



## LRains (Oct 18, 2015)

I have been looking at those two for the last couple weeks, comparing my next saw. Thanks for the review.


----------



## porsche965 (Oct 18, 2015)

If Husky ever gets their 592xp Atune out (or whatever they will call the 390xp replacement) that should be an interesting run off.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 18, 2015)

What was the tune on the 390 brad ?


----------



## redoakneck (Oct 18, 2015)

Which is smoother, less vibe???


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 18, 2015)

Seems to fit with the overall theme of husky vs stihl...huskies tend to turn higher RPMs and cut faster but Stihls tend to have more torque and low/mid range grunt. At least that has been my experience and I have heard others make this same comparison. Both are clearly great saws.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 18, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> What was the tune on the 390 brad ?


I have no idea. I tuned it by ear.



redoakneck said:


> Which is smoother, less vibe???


I can't really answer that. I'm not vibe sensitive and wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Termite (Oct 18, 2015)

What I saw was you Brad playing with your toys while the boys in the back ground doing all the work.
Thanks for the compare. It seems like they have very similar performance.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 19, 2015)

Termite said:


> What I saw was you Brad playing with your toys while the boys in the back ground doing all the work.


Hey, I was doing very important research, lol


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Hey, I was doing very important research, lol


----------



## bwalker (Oct 19, 2015)

No supprise. I have never seen a Stihl that's faster than a comparable Husky.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 19, 2015)

bwalker said:


> No supprise. I have never seen a Stihl that's faster than a comparable Husky.


Ive cut side by side with both the mentioned saws last week. The 661 has noticeably more torque


----------



## bwalker (Oct 19, 2015)

I think people mistake the way husky's rev out and sound for a lack of torque when compared to a similar Stihl. However, in practice of the models I have owned the Huskys always had more torque and cut quicker.
Looking at their cylinders it's no supprise why.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 19, 2015)

I like both but favor Stihl more


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 19, 2015)

My 661 has a little more torque, but the 390 will out cut it every time in 28"-30" dead Ash.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> My 661 has a little more torque, but the 390 will out cut it every time in 28"-30" dead Ash.


Do u think the 390 edge would be even more in smaller wood?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 19, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Do u think the 390 edge would be even more in smaller wood?


Absolutely. This particular saw is a proven winner in cant racing at GTGs. It makes crazy RPMs that the 661 can only dream of.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 19, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I like both but favor Stihl more


I like em both too. I think stihl pro saws are crappie technology, but made better than a Husky. For performance Husky is it though. I don't mean to say Husky makes junk, just that Stihl saws are a bit more durable.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 19, 2015)

Btw I base my oppinion on stock saws and those ported by EHP for the woods. GTG saws and the like are not what I want.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 19, 2015)

Cutting cookies = hooskies 
Tough cookies = Steel


----------



## bwalker (Oct 19, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Cutting cookies = hooskies
> Tough cookies = Steel


Not sure about that. Huskies owns the logger market up here.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 19, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Not sure about that. Huskies owns the logger market up here.


Dont come to Louisiana! Lol!! No Husqvarna service/dealerships within 125 miles of me. 3 Stihl dealerships in town. STIHL COUNTRY!!! LOL!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 19, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Not sure about that. Huskies owns the logger market up here.


I'm pretty sure they would send you home if you showed to work with a husky here


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Absolutely. This particular saw is a proven winner in cant racing at GTGs. It makes crazy RPMs that the 661 can only dream of.


IIRC, the 661 is limited in RPM by its coil


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 19, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> IIRC, the 661 is limited in RPM by its coil


I'm talking in the cut RPMs.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 19, 2015)

3 things husky got right on the 390? Inboard clutch, springs, & Fast!!!


----------



## KG441c (Oct 19, 2015)

2 things I dont like about a 390? Feels much heavier and handles like a log compared to what everyone stated! My hybrid with a 28 es light handles like a dream compared to a 390


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 19, 2015)

Blindfolded, half you fockers wouldn't even know what you were running.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 19, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Blindfolded, half you fockers wouldn't even know what you were running.


3/4


----------



## bwalker (Oct 19, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Dont come to Louisiana! Lol!! No Husqvarna service/dealerships within 125 miles of me. 3 Stihl dealerships in town. STIHL COUNTRY!!! LOL!!


And that's the truth of it. Both companies have very good dealer networks in certain areas. The Pacific NW seems to be Stihl country, while just across the border in BC Husky is in common usage. When I lived in Northern Ontario I don't know if I ever saw a Husky dealer, but in the UP they are everywhere.


----------



## coltont (Oct 19, 2015)

I have ran both in the woods. The stihl may be slower but will take day in day out abuse way better than a husky of comparable size. Leaking bar oil and the tank vent problem plague huskys around here. Stihl ftw. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 19, 2015)

Right on ,Brad started a brand bashing thread


----------



## KG441c (Oct 19, 2015)

Every logger in my area runs Stihl. They all have used Husky at one time and agreed they r fast but the bottomend gives up the ghost before Stihl


----------



## KG441c (Oct 19, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Blindfolded, half you fockers wouldn't even know what you were running.


Bull!! I would know blinfolded by how it cut and sounded. May need alil more time behind the trigger to know the saws?


----------



## KG441c (Oct 19, 2015)

If I sold my 390 and got a 661 id miss my 390 though!!


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 19, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Bull!! I would know blinfolded by how it cut and sounded. May need alil more time behind the trigger to know the saws?


I said half, pay attention to detail.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 19, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> I said half, pay attention to detail.


Lol!! Truthfully id be in the lower half probably!!!


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 19, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Lol!! Truthfully id be in the lower half probably!!!


I've been playing with saws since 2008 and just in the last two years I can differentiate by sound and that's only because I've been doing mods and paying a little more attention to them. Next gtg I attend I think I'll bring a couple of bandanas and have the guys do a little cutting while blindfolded and see what happens.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 19, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> I've been playing with saws since 2008 and just in the last two years I can differentiate by sound and that's only because I've been doing mods and paying a little more attention to them. Next gtg I attend I think I'll bring a couple of bandanas and have the guys do a little cutting while blindfolded and see what happens.


Lol!!! That would be interesting


----------



## redfin (Oct 19, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Next gtg I attend I think I'll bring a couple of bandanas and have the guys do a little cutting while blindfolded and see what happens.


Im guessing a trip to the hospital and a YouTube vid?


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> So everyone wants to know. What's the stronger saw, the MS661 or the 390XP? I made a comparison last year and the 390 was significantly faster. I had opportunity yesterday to run them again. While the 390 still came out ahead, the 661 was much closer this time. Interesting enough, when it came time to flush cut the stump, the 661 was my choice. Bury a 36" bar on both and I *think* you'd see the 661 pull ahead, although it's hard to say without doing it. Both of these saws are fantastic performers. I'd give the RPM edge to the 390XP and the torque edge to the MS661, although both saws shine in both areas.



you should ashamed of yourself,, those guys in the back ground working while you are playing,,,, doesnt should fair to me


----------



## Rev (Oct 19, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I think stihl pro saws are crappie technology,



Now they're so good they are even equipped with a fish finder too????


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 19, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> you should ashamed of yourself,, those guys in the back ground working while you are playing,,,, doesnt should fair to me


I'm fast, lol. I did my testing and got back to work


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I'm fast, lol. I did my testing and got back to work sucking down a few beers and a quart of white lightening and cramming a few burgers down my throat


fixed for truth


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I'm fast, lol. I did my testing and got back to work



It's because you put down the Stihl, isn't it? Don't lie!


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 19, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I like em both too. I think stihl pro saws are crappie technology, but made better than a Husky. For performance Husky is it though. I don't mean to say Husky makes junk, just that Stihl saws are a bit more durable.








I just picked up one of these. The wife and daughter hate it though.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm not brand particular, but every 390xp I've owned has fallen apart fairly quick, just with everyday use. 
I have a pretty wild 661 that I'd put up against anything in its class, my new favorite saw.
With all this said, I've cut a lot of wood scale with a 372xpw, loved that model.


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 19, 2015)

The video of the 661 was 5 seconds longer, so it must have been slower


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 19, 2015)

bwalker said:


> No supprise. I have never seen a Stihl that's faster than a comparable Husky.



If both saws were stock, I'll bet the 661 would eat it alive, and I'll compare a KS jug 044 to any stock 70 cc saw. That said, many Huskys respond very well to porting.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 20, 2015)

I would also put my money on a 461 over a 576, and the 241 likely has no competition.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> If both saws were stock, I'll bet the 661 would eat it alive, and I'll compare a KS jug 044 to any stock 70 cc saw. That said, many Huskys respond very well to porting.


I have never seen an 044 or 440 that will run with a 372.
Can't really comment on the 661 as I haven't ran one.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

Ive never ran a 372 but my 390 is a nasty angry saw


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 20, 2015)

576 will surprise you. They cut faster than a good running 046 when I had a new one. Ported they're very well behaved and don't sound angry like a 372. 661 will probably beat a 390 stock. Both are close to the same weight loaded. 390 held more fluids than a 660.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

Ya Ronnie was alil disappointed in my 390 the other day when he picked it up compared to his 660 and Johns 661 beside it. The 390 was full of both fluids though


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I would also put my money on a 461 over a 576, and the 241 likely has no competition.


A 044/440 doesn't stand a chance against a 372 after both are ported.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> the 241 likely has no competition.


It's called a 346, 550, or 261. IMHO, the 241 is simply too heavy for the power loss.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> It's called a 346, 550, or 261. IMHO, the 241 is simply too heavy for the power loss.


Ill get to run that Snellerized 346 in alil while that Laslab bought


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> It's called a 346, 550, or 261. IMHO, the 241 is simply too heavy for the power loss.


I love my ported 241c


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I love my ported 241c


They're a great little saw, just too heavy IMHO.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> A 044/440 doesn't stand a chance against a 372 after both are ported.



Brad, a ported 372 is a fast, mean saw, no argument. But that new recipe 044 Randy did for me is pulling a 28" bar through Oak very nicely, I have no complaints. I would love to compare it to a similarly set up 372. FYI, I'm running RSLH on it.

With the 661 R dogs on it, it makes a very nice, light, felling / stumping saw.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> A 044/440 doesn't stand a chance against a 372 after both are ported.


Or stock IME.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Brad, a ported 372 is a fast, mean saw, no argument. But that new recipe 044 Randy did for me is pulling a 28" bar through Oak very nicely, I have no complaints. I would love to compare it to a similarly set up 372. FYI, I'm running RSLH on it.
> 
> With the 661 R dogs on it, it makes a very nice, light, felling / stumping saw.


I love the 044/440 and even the 026/260, but both are way behind husky in areas such as performance, antivibe and filtration.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 20, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I love the 044/440 and even the 026/260, but both are way behind husky in areas such as performance, antivibe and filtration.


I have a 440 that will make you smile if you ran it.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I love the 044/440 and even the 026/260, but both are way behind husky in areas such as performance, antivibe and filtration.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

This 440 hybrid got a new recipe the other day. We shall see about 2pm today what 238psi will do to one


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> This 440 hybrid got a new recipe the other day. We shall see about 2pm today what 238psi will do to oneView attachment 454819


May be buying a new cylinder!!! Its tight!!


----------



## bwalker (Oct 20, 2015)

Someday I will have a hybrid.


----------



## partsmanjd (Oct 20, 2015)

THIS IS OFF TASK BUT HAS ANY ONE HAD BAD LUCK WITH THE STIHL 362 MTRONIC SET UP ? DO YOU HAFT TO TAKE IT TO A DEALER TO HAVE IT ADJUSTED THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

My hybrid is extremely strong, yet my 372 will usually out cut it as well. A ported 372 is king of 70cc class saws.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

partsmanjd said:


> THIS IS OFF TASK BUT HAS ANY ONE HAD BAD LUCK WITH THE STIHL 362 MTRONIC SET UP ? DO YOU HAFT TO TAKE IT TO A DEALER TO HAVE IT ADJUSTED THANKS FOR THE HELP


Recalibrate it first


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> My hybrid is extremely strong, yet my 372 will usually out cut it as well. A ported 372 is king of 70cc class saws.


Dolmar 7900, 7910?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

partsmanjd said:


> THIS IS OFF TASK BUT HAS ANY ONE HAD BAD LUCK WITH THE STIHL 362 MTRONIC SET UP ? DO YOU HAFT TO TAKE IT TO A DEALER TO HAVE IT ADJUSTED THANKS FOR THE HELP


You're best off to start a new thread. Thanks.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Dolmar 7900, 7910?


I believe it would, at least with most examples. I've only seen a few that were truly nasty.


----------



## MarcS (Oct 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> My hybrid is extremely strong, yet my 372 will usually out cut it as well. A ported 372 is king of 70cc class saws.


 
What's a 372? Is that the ugly sister of a 2171?


----------



## partsmanjd (Oct 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Recalibrate it first


HOW DO YOU RE CALIBRATE


----------



## bullrider (Oct 20, 2015)

I have cut firewood my whole life,with what ever saws we had. Never thought about a performance saw, 1010 pro mac,old homelites,etc..,bought a husky 51 in1990 thought that was the best thing since sliced bread.Then bought a 029 farmboss samething.then in2007 I bought a 441mag,that thing really blowed my mind.Fast forward tojust a few years ago,i now have 2 346's ,1ported by Dan Henery,that one is really mad at wood.Hopefully before to long the other will go to the monkey to massaged.I had the 441 ported also by Dan Henery, I think you could ride that saw through a log and it would still cut,unreal torque.Then bought a372 sent it to the monkey, when it came back it's a beast.Conclusion; Honestly I would call myself a husky man I love them, but I really wouldn't turn around for the difference in my two 70 cc saws ,they are both great.By the way, this site has caused me to spend a lot of money,once you run aported saw the others just want do


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

Brad what is the key in the porting to the nastiness of the 390 rpm and cut speed?


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

partsmanjd said:


> HOW DO YOU RE CALIBRATE


Put saw on choke and crank and leave on choke running for 90 sec without touching throttle then set all the way to off. Put in run position and repeat. Recrank and make at least 5 full cuts. Recalibrated


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

partsmanjd said:


> HOW DO YOU RE CALIBRATE


Please start a new thread. Thanks.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 20, 2015)

Brad what kind of compression you running on the 661?


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Please start a new thread. Thanks.


Sorry Brad . I was just tryin to help him


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Brad what is the key in the porting to the nastiness of the 390 rpm and cut speed?


It's the Snellerization process


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> It's the Snellerization process


Well it is close to Christmas Scrooge!!!  U could be in the giving mood!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Well it is close to Christmas Scrooge!!!  U could be in the giving mood!!


Offering numbers just seems to invite criticism any more. If you're interested in what I do, send me a PM. I'd be happy to share.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Offering numbers just seems to invite criticism any more. If you're interested in what I do, send me a PM. I'd be happy to share.


Thanks. Sometimes that criticism made good threads and alota good info but also got out of hand too and got nasty at times.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Brad what kind of compression you running on the 661?


I don't have my specs here, but its under 200.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> A ported 372 is king of 70cc class saws.


 
You considering a 461 in the same class??


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 20, 2015)

My hybrid reads 20 psi less after it is warmed up .that helps restart easier when set it down ,only 210 psi warmed up


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> You considering a 461 in the same class??


I do, and that would be a very close race, just as it would with my hybrid. I have not done a shootout with my newest 372 or 461s. All three make awesome saws!


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Please start a new thread. Thanks.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> May be buying a new cylinder!!! Its tight!!


How tight ?


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> My hybrid reads 20 psi less after it is warmed up .that helps restart easier when set it down ,only 210 psi warmed up


Mine after tightening it the otherday will pop the decomp on the 1st pull of 4" of rope


Moparmyway said:


> How tight ?


.019


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Mine after tightening it the otherday will pop the decomp on t
> 
> .019


You will be just fine - I have .017 on my 044, plus I been running .016 in my 661


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> You will be just fine - I have .017 on my 044, plus I been running .016 in my 661


Whoa!! Believe ill stay where I am with the 238psi. Ive never ran below .020 on bigger bores


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> You will be just fine - I have .017 on my 044, plus I been running .016 in my 661


Whats the psi on the 661?


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 20, 2015)

Brad, hope someone will bring some of your saws to the CT GTG. A ported 372 is very fast with a 20" bar, but I doubt it will pull a long bar like a ported 461 or 460. I could be wrong, have never seen one with a long bar on it. Usually, with the longer bars, size matters.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

There's a whole lot more than compression to building a strong saw. For just one example, I have a hybrid out there with no machine work at all that has no trouble at all holding its own. Compression is just one piece of the pie and should not be singled out as a magic maker.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Whats the psi on the 661?


No chamber work, the squish is real smoothe from the factory, was 155# from the factory. I now have just shy of 165# cold.
She really woke up from the grinder work, plus I took out everything I could on the muffler exit.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Brad, hope someone will bring some of your saws to the CT GTG. A ported 372 is very fast with a 20" bar, but* I doubt it will pull a long bar like a ported 461 or 460*. I could be wrong, have never seen one with a long bar on it. Usually, with the longer bars, size matters.


Then you're in for a surprise.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Then you're in for a surprise.


Its Mike, he likes surprises


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## MustangMike (Oct 20, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Its Mike, he likes surprises



Hey, never afraid of a little competition, it is always fun.

Brad, nice vids, impressive. Hope one of them will be there.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Hey, never afraid of a little competition, it is always fun.



There is one thing you cant get away from on Earth, just like gravity, quad ports rule


----------



## sawfun (Oct 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Brad, hope someone will bring some of your saws to the CT GTG. A ported 372 is very fast with a 20" bar, but I doubt it will pull a long bar like a ported 461 or 460. I could be wrong, have never seen one with a long bar on it. Usually, with the longer bars, size matters.


Mike, you really should try a ported 372. My MM & Simonized 372's pull AND OIL a 36" bar buried, with authority. Stock they were barely more than an 038 mag. If stock I would have a 10mm 044 or an early 046, but ported, my nod goes to the 372 Husky. Plenty of torque that stock Husky's are not known for.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Hey, never afraid of a little competition, it is always fun.
> 
> Brad, nice vids, impressive. Hope one of them will be there.


Unfortunately, neither of these two particular saws will be there. Hopefully some that I've built will be.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Mine after tightening it the otherday will pop the decomp on the 1st pull of 4" of rope
> 
> .019


can you put a gasket in and lose some comp ?


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> can you put a gasket in and lose some comp ?


Yes


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a 460 that I would like to go against a ported 390 someday...that might be interesting


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 20, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> I have a 460 that I would like to go against a ported 390 someday...that might be interesting


Troublemaker


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 20, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> I have a 460 that I would like to go against a ported 390 someday...that might be interesting


I ran that saw when I was rather new playing with saws and to this day it is one of the most impressive saws I've run so far.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 20, 2015)

I got to run Brads 346. First Snellerized ive ran and ill say it simple. BADASS!!!


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I got to run Brads 346. First Snellerized ive ran and ill say it simple. BADASS!!!


I had one, but had to get rid of it for financial reasons, probably by biggest sellers remorse sale, I still have one of Randy's and looking for a stock one to port myself. That is one bad little saw though.


----------



## redbull660 (Oct 20, 2015)

why not just make the test apples to apples and use the same bar and chain for each saw? I'd bet the saws would be closer than the approx 3 seconds that separated them.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> why not just make the test apples to apples and use the same bar and chain for each saw? I'd bet the saws would be closer than the approx 3 seconds that separated them.


Going from a 36" to a 32" is not going to make a measurable difference. The 390 is faster, plain and simple.


----------



## redbull660 (Oct 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Going from a 36" to a 32" is not going to make a measurable difference. The 390 is faster, plain and simple.



may be true if using the same brand of bar. But your not. You always give me crap about variables. Next time use the same bar brand (or better yet same bar) and new chains, then your test won't be "questionable."

A+ on technique though.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 20, 2015)

So Bret, just bring the 660s and let the chips FLY!


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 20, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> There is one thing you cant get away from on Earth, just like gravity, quad ports rule



I've run a ported 046 and ported 461 back to back w/o noticing any earth shattering difference.

And I've run a ported 372, it was very fast and very strong, but only wearing a 20" bar.

Hey, if I listened to everyone who told me one of my Mustangs (specifically the 390 & 427) back in the day could not beat this 440 or that 454, well, often they were wrong. The 390 really got no respect, and it was faster than the 427 (and my 428), and the 440 six pack SuperBee it ran. In fact, that 68 390 was my fastest car ever, (including the current one), and the only car I NEVER lost a race with. The canted valve big block chevys should have been faster, but they were not.

I even beat 5 other cars in an 1/8 mile competition, and I had 3.25 gears, no posi, and no traction bars. All the other cars had gears, posi & traction bars, and none of them could believe I won, especially the guy who got in my face before the races started and told me "390s don't run, w/o gears & posi, you don't have a snowballs chance in H***!" I beat 3 of the cars once, the built 455 GTO twice, and the built 340 Challenger (with the mouth) 3 times. He just would not believe it.

I don't expect to always win, but competition is fun, and sometimes not what was predicted.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I've run a ported 046 and ported 461 back to back w/o noticing any earth shattering difference.
> 
> And I've run a ported 372, it was very fast and very strong, but only wearing a 20" bar.
> 
> ...


One of my dream cars is a fastback with a 390. A very underrated engine.


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 20, 2015)

@MustangMike 
I agree.. I love friendly competitions, and I love learning about why one thing is better than the other. I've pretty much never had the fastest or prettiest anything in my life, but have managed to have fun anyhow.

I wish I were closer to all your GTG's :'(


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes it is, and all my Mustangs were fastback. The 390 is just an under bored 427 (or 406), they got a bad rap because the exhaust manifolds and exhaust system (a single muffler) did not let it breath. The 428s got better exhaust manifolds, but 428s were externally balanced, so they would not take the abuse a 390 GT engine would. (The GTs had better rods).


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> So Bret, just bring the 660s and let the chips FLY!


Nah...they would get beat...haven't you heard...660s are slow......sorry I just had too,it's been a long day


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 20, 2015)

Yea, slow if you have never pulled the trigger on one of yours!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 21, 2015)

I would like to see the mustang powered by that 390 husky chainsaw


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 21, 2015)

Brad, maybe your just better at porting the 390 than you are at porting a 661


----------



## redfin (Oct 21, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I would like to see the mustang powered by that 390 husky chainsaw


Then drag race a Stihl camaro?


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 21, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I've run a ported 046 and ported 461 back to back w/o noticing any earth shattering difference.
> 
> And I've run a ported 372, it was very fast and very strong, but only wearing a 20" bar.


And there isnt an "earth shattering difference" between Brads two videos, but there is a difference. 



MustangMike said:


> Hey, if I listened to everyone who told me one of my Mustangs (specifically the 390 & 427) back in the day could not beat this 440 or that 454, well, often they were wrong. The 390 really got no respect, and it was faster than the 427 (and my 428), and the 440 six pack SuperBee it ran. In fact, that 68 390 was my fastest car ever, (including the current one), and the only car I NEVER lost a race with. The canted valve big block chevys should have been faster, but they were not.
> 
> I even beat 5 other cars in an 1/8 mile competition, and I had 3.25 gears, no posi, and no traction bars. All the other cars had gears, posi & traction bars, and none of them could believe I won, especially the guy who got in my face before the races started and told me "390s don't run, w/o gears & posi, you don't have a snowballs chance in H***!" I beat 3 of the cars once, the built 455 GTO twice, and the built 340 Challenger (with the mouth) 3 times. He just would not believe it.
> 
> I don't expect to always win, but competition is fun, and sometimes not what was predicted.



Mike, I see your open differential did well for you. I too have had cars that didnt have traction problems, and were "guaranteed to hook up" but I never really ran them. No matter how hard you try, you cant overcome simple physics. What does this "fast" car of yours run in the 1/8 mile or 1/4 mile ?


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 21, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Brad, maybe your just better at porting the 390 than you are at porting a 661



The 661 is new, and different porting approaches show them getting stronger and stronger. I believe we havent seen the full potential for the 661 yet, but in time we will. It is then that we will see how they truly stack up against each other.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 21, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> There is one thing you cant get away from on Earth, just like gravity, quad ports rule


Right! Stihl cylinders port arrangement are pretty crude compare to Husky.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 21, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> The 661 is new, and different porting approaches show them getting stronger and stronger. I believe we havent seen the full potential for the 661 yet, but in time we will. It is then that we will see how they truly stack up against each other.


Until Husky replaces the 390..round and round we go.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 21, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> The 661 is new, and different porting approaches show them getting stronger and stronger. I believe we havent seen the full potential for the 661 yet, but in time we will. It is then that we will see how they truly stack up against each other.


Had a good bit of run time on the hyrid, 390xp, 661c, 241c, and Snellerized 346xp. The hybrid did like more compression as it ran like another saw ! Fast!! The 390 is faster in 25" wood than a 661 and Laslabs Snellerized 346 is faster than a ported 241c. Myself and Laslab cut wood from 30" to 10" yesterday and fell around 25 trees so we had a good time and run different saws in alota different woods and had a good time. The 346 and the 241 being the most fun to run but I always like running my 390 too! Pretty radical!!


----------



## KG441c (Oct 21, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Until Husky replaces the 390..round and round we go.


The 661c and 241c both cut fast but with alil more torque and less rpm but lack in the racey high aggressive rpm cutting like the 390xp and 346xp. I dont think either the 661 or 241 will ever be faster than the 390 or 346 in IMO. Huskies are aggressive compared to Stihl but I have to admit my hybrid with a good bit of compression and alil more rpm from tuning was screaming through the wood


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 21, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Right! Stihl cylinders port arrangement are pretty crude compare to Husky.


The 661 ports are pretty different from the older Stihls, with the lower transfer on the exhaust side, splitting into quad ports in the uppers


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 21, 2015)

KG441c said:


> The 661c and 241c both cut fast but with alil more torque and less rpm but lack in the racey high aggressive rpm cutting like the 390xp and 346xp. I dont think either the 661 or 241 will ever be faster than the 390 or 346 in IMO. Huskies are aggressive compared to Stihl but I have to admit my hybrid with a good bit of compression and alil more rpm from tuning was screaming through the wood


You are running a mildly muffler modded 661 ................ my 661 is a whole different animal now
Isnt that 390 ported ?


----------



## KG441c (Oct 21, 2015)

That Snellerized 346 was holding 11500 or alil more with a 16" bar with full comp buried in the cut!! That lil saw was amazing!! Like alil angry bee!! Lol!!


----------



## KG441c (Oct 21, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> You are running a mildly muffler modded 661 ................ my 661 is a whole different animal now


You will never make me believe a 661 will be faster than a 390. In general the Huskies are faster . Even my buddy Laslab that cut with me tapped out to say the Huskies were faster and we r both Stihl folks!! He had a Stihl hat on and I told him take that dang hat off!!


----------



## KG441c (Oct 21, 2015)

IMO the Huskies are more fun and aggressive but the Stihls are workhorses and run with autority and torque and r a tough machine


----------



## KG441c (Oct 21, 2015)

For the 661 to be faster imo the mtronics will have to go and a reg. Carb. Fitted to it to tune the thing from running overly rich


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 21, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> You are running a mildly muffler modded 661 ................ my 661 is a whole different animal now
> *Isnt that 390 ported ?*



Keith,
I wouldnt expect a muffler modded 90cc saw to keep up with a ported 90cc saw


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Brad, maybe your just better at porting the 390 than you are at porting a 661


You may be right! 



KG441c said:


> The hybrid did like more compression as it ran like another saw ! Fast!!


How much compression are you running in your hybrid?



KG441c said:


> The 661c and 241c both cut fast but with alil more torque and less rpm but lack in the racey high aggressive rpm cutting like the 390xp and 346xp. I dont think either the 661 or 241 will ever be faster than the 390 or 346 in IMO. Huskies are aggressive compared to Stihl but I have to admit my hybrid with a good bit of compression and alil more rpm from tuning was screaming through the wood





KG441c said:


> You will never make me believe a 661 will be faster than a 390. In general the Huskies are faster . Even my buddy Laslab that cut with me tapped out to say the Huskies were faster and we r both Stihl folks!! He had a Stihl hat on and I told him take that dang hat off!!


I'm a Stihl guy at heart. At one time, all of my work saws were Stihl. As I began to mod saw, I quickly learned that I like the hotrod attitude I get out of a Husky. I just seem to get a bit more out of them. So, being the power junkie that I am, most of my work saws are Huskies.



KG441c said:


> For the 661 to be faster imo the mtronics will have to go and a reg. Carb. Fitted to it to tune the thing from running overly rich


One of these days. I intend to do just that.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 21, 2015)

KG441c said:


> You will never make me believe a 661 will be faster than a 390.


You are entitled to your opinion, but it is a narrow one. 
I am open to the possibility that the 661 can get stronger with more time and different approaches to porting it.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 21, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Keith,
> I wouldnt expect a muffler modded 90cc saw to keep up with a ported 90cc saw


U can port it but it still not gonna do it. Theres alot more difference than Brads videos in wood 20 to 25 inces.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 21, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, but it is a narrow one.
> I am open to the possibility that the 661 can get stronger with more time and different approaches to porting it.


It is a very nice saw and has its place in bigger wood as intended but on firewood around 25" its not gonna par up to a 390. Ill have to see it but when I see it ill eat crow!! Lol!!


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 21, 2015)

KG441c said:


> It is a very nice saw and has its place in bigger wood as intended but on firewood around 25" its not gonna par up to a 390. Ill have to see it but when I see it ill eat crow!! Lol!!


I believe that in the US, a 90cc with a 25" is wasting fuel ............. especially for firewooding duties


----------



## KG441c (Oct 21, 2015)

Now I agree!! I enjoyed cutting with my hybrid over the 661 or 390. Lighter, easier to handle, and smooth


----------



## KG441c (Oct 21, 2015)

I think if a person likes the aggressive , raceier run of say a 346 or 390 but like Stihl, a Hybrid ported right will make them smile


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I think if a person likes the aggressive , raceier run of say a 346 or 390 but like Stihl, a Hybrid ported right will make them smile


Most definitely. I would also include a strato gutted 261, 440, 460, 461, and hybrid. While the Husky equivalent might come out a little faster, these models are capable of having that mean and nasty, hotrod attitude.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 21, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> You are running a mildly muffler modded 661 ................ my 661 is a whole different animal now
> Isnt that 390 ported ?


Yes, and I believe the 460 has the same arrangement. Which is a pretty crude attempt at meeting emmissions compared to the strato charged Huskies. In Stihl's defense Husky has a lot of quality strato related patents ties up via their purchase of Redmax.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 21, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> I believe that in the US, a 90cc with a 25" is wasting fuel ............. especially for firewooding duties


I have a ported 2188 that I use for firewood and the last thing I think about is how much fuel I went through.


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes, the ported (and big cube) saws are thirsty, but they sure cut wood fast... if you're worried about fuel consumption for firewood, perhaps upping the chain speed with a bigger sprocket and full comp chain would make a 90cc saw more fuel efficient... lean on it a little less and have more teeth doing the work. It also depends a lot on the methodology used when porting... If you stay with conservative numbers and widen the ports you probably aren't losing much fuel efficiency... if you go with a 90/120/90 porting recipe that may change everything of course

In the end it's how much wood gets cut per gallon, not the hours/gallon.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 21, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> Yes, the ported (and big cube) saws are thirsty, but they sure cut wood fast... if you're worried about fuel consumption for firewood, perhaps upping the chain speed with a bigger sprocket and full comp chain would make a 90cc saw more fuel efficient... lean on it a little less and have more teeth doing the work. It also depends a lot on the methodology used when porting... If you stay with conservative numbers and widen the ports you probably aren't losing much fuel efficiency... if you go with a 90/120/90 porting recipe that may change everything of course
> 
> In the end it's how much wood gets cut per gallon, not the hours/gallon.


A 066/660 is a thirsty mongrel in stock form, ported is just about the same at best, or much more thirsty at worse. The 661 is better fuel wise, but neither comes close to the mileage I get with my 044 and a 25" setup. Running an 8 pin on a 90cc does not increase the amount of wood cut per tank by much. IMHO, using a 90cc saw with a 25" for firewood is showing off, no matter what drive gear, unless youre in Oz. VP isnt cheap


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 21, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> A 066/660 is a thirsty mongrel in stock form, ported is just about the same at best, or much more thirsty at worse. The 661 is better fuel wise, but neither comes close to the mileage I get with my 044 and a 25" setup. Running an 8 pin on a 90cc does not increase the amount of wood cut per tank by much. IMHO, using a 90cc saw with a 25" for firewood is showing off, no matter what drive gear, unless youre in Oz. VP isnt cheap



That's the truth. Your post should be seen by everyone in my country. Here, everything longer than a "20 bar is 90cc territory. And after that, my coworkers are surprised when they see me using 30% less gas and have more wood on the ground at the end of the day.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 21, 2015)

A good running 064 will whip both a 390 and a 661....

Or two good running 064's.


----------



## president (Oct 21, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> @MustangMike
> I agree.. I love friendly competitions, and I love learning about why one thing is better than the other. I've pretty much never had the fastest or prettiest anything in my life, but have managed to have fun anyhow.
> 
> I wish I were closer to all your GTG's :'(


Yeah, you dont want a fast wife Efrom


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 21, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> A good running 064 will whip both a 390 and a 661....
> 
> Or two good running 064's.


Hooray 064!!!


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Hooray 064!!!



Imagine a MS 641, same weight than the 064, AV springs, quad port cylinder, and NO MTronic, a good old adjustable carb like on the 461, plus an unlimited coil. That'll be a hell of a saw.

If someone from Waiblingen read this...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 21, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Imagine a MS 641, same weight than the 064, AV springs, quad port cylinder, and NO MTronic, a good old adjustable carb like on the 461, plus an unlimited coil. That'll be a hell of a saw.
> 
> If someone from Waiblingen read this...


ms640 close enough ?


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 21, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> ms640 close enough ?



Rebadged 064...I'll still love to find a NOS one.


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 21, 2015)

president said:


> Yeah, you dont want a fast wife Efrom


And the prettiest ones are a lot of trouble I've heard... No experience in that department though


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 21, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> A 066/660 is a thirsty mongrel in stock form, ported is just about the same at best, or much more thirsty at worse. The 661 is better fuel wise, but neither comes close to the mileage I get with my 044 and a 25" setup. Running an 8 pin on a 90cc does not increase the amount of wood cut per tank by much. IMHO, using a 90cc saw with a 25" for firewood is showing off, no matter what drive gear, unless youre in Oz. VP isnt cheap



Why are you using VP? A saw with 180 PSI compression should be able to run regular fuel.. problem with that around here is all the regular fuel has ethanol.. you have to go to Chevron 94 to get non-ethanol gas


----------



## cary911 (Oct 21, 2015)

Which one Looks Better?


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 21, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> Why are you using VP? A saw with 180 PSI compression should be able to run regular fuel.. problem with that around here is all the regular fuel has ethanol.. you have to go to Chevron 94 to get non-ethanol gas


Who said anything about 180 psi ?
There is no non ethanol gas in my area, its a political thing.
The VP that I run is 94


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 21, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Who said anything about 180 psi ?
> There is no non ethanol gas in my area, its a political thing.
> The VP that I run is 94


Do stock 661's make much more compression than than 180?

Around here if you talk about VP fuel it usually means 110 octane race gas


----------



## KG441c (Oct 21, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> Do stock 661's make much more compression than than 180?
> 
> Around here if you talk about VP fuel it usually means 110 octane race gas


I know Sunoco and VP make them down to 93 and 94


----------



## redfin (Oct 21, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> Do stock 661's make much more compression than than 180?
> 
> Around here if you talk about VP fuel it usually means 110 octane race gas


Mines only 140 @ 2100'


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 22, 2015)

Stock, mine was about 150#, I am about 175' ASL


----------



## nk14zp (Oct 22, 2015)

Which one flys the furthest?


----------



## treesmith (Oct 22, 2015)

Had a 660, 390xp and 661 all from Randy, tried them all in dead Aussie messmate with 25" and same new chain each, the pig rich 660 was much stronger than the 390 and the 661 with less run time was stronger than both of them. The 660 could be leant on heavily but the 661 could have had a saddle and given rides


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 22, 2015)

Define stronger.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 22, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Define stronger.


You could just dog it in and really lean on it without bogging down,


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 22, 2015)

treesmith said:


> You could just dog it in and really lean on it without bogging down,


That is what i look for,cookie times are cool and all ,but a saw can put a long bar and lean on is what i like


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 22, 2015)

I like that kind of saw as well for stumping, but usually prefer something else for falling and bucking. That saw with the stumping power will usually be slower through the cut in most scenarios. The 661 is a good compromise though. It seems to be the best of both worlds. I really enjoyed using mine last weekend.


----------



## Termite (Oct 22, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> That is what i look for,cookie times are cool and all ,but a saw can put a long bar and lean on is what i like



I don't lean on my saws. I like them set up where it just self feeds from the weight of the saw.

I am not referring to you TRX but it tears me up when someone tries to show how his saw cuts and does the overbucking, rocking motion thing.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 22, 2015)

Termite said:


> I don't lean on my saws. I like them set up where it just self feeds from the weight of the saw.
> 
> I am not referring to you TRX but it tears me up when someone tries to show how his saw cuts and does the overbucking, rocking motion thing.



You cant let a saw self feed if you are making a horizontal cut


----------



## Termite (Oct 22, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> You cant let a saw self feed if you are making a horizontal cut


If the hill is steep enough you can. But ya you are correct.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 22, 2015)

Termite said:


> I don't lean on my saws. I like them set up where it just self feeds from the weight of the saw.
> 
> I am not referring to you TRX but it tears me up when someone tries to show how his saw cuts and does the overbucking, rocking motion thing.


I personally only use the dogs for felling ,or parking the saw in a log ,when bucking if the chain is so dull i have to do that ,another one gets swapped on ,i do not like to overheat stuff like bar rails ,clutches etc from undo load when no need for it .


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 22, 2015)

Termite said:


> If the hill is steep enough you can. But ya you are correct.


Or the trees suck...


----------



## Hinerman (Oct 22, 2015)

I have never run a ported saw I didn't like. It didn't matter what brand, what color, what builder, what wood, or what chain. Carry on...


----------



## nk14zp (Oct 22, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I personally only use the dogs for felling ,or parking the saw in a log ,when bucking if the chain is so dull i have to do that ,another one gets swapped on ,i do not like to overheat stuff like bar rails ,clutches etc from undo load when no need for it .


Also it's hard on motor mounts when you lean on them. And you are right there is no need for cutting with a dull chain.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 22, 2015)

It would be interesting for many of you fellas to run a real good chain. There would be no pushing or leaning. Testing or not. A good chain will show the saws true power. Many of you are proud and put forth lots of effort, therefore your chain is tits, but... a real good chain is the true mod.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 22, 2015)

Tree Sling'r said:


> It would be interesting for many of you fellas to run a real good chain. There would be no pushing or leaning. Testing or not. A good chain will show the saws true power. Many of you are proud and put forth lots of effort, therefore your chain is tits, but... a real good chain is the true mod.



Yup.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 22, 2015)

Tree Sling'r said:


> It would be interesting for many of you fellas to run a real good chain. There would be no pushing or leaning. Testing or not. A good chain will show the saws true power. Many of you are proud and put forth lots of effort, therefore your chain is tits, but... a real good chain is the true mod.


Id like to see a good in depth tutorial on round filing


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 22, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Id like to see a good in depth tutorial on round filing


I learned on a busy landing. An older fella gave me a quick tutorial, I learned quick. I round file at work, never in a hurry, the results are very good. Rakers on a round chain need to be lower than those on a square ground/filed chain.
Don't use the same raker numbers, there's a big difference.
Many guys on here are dang good, but remember the rakers are equally as important.
I grind close to 50 chains per week, gutting and rakers included. It makes a bad saw look good .
Anyway, back to saw model and brand brawling. Lol


----------



## KG441c (Oct 23, 2015)

Round file tutorial sounds better!!! Lol!!


----------



## KG441c (Oct 23, 2015)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I learned on a busy landing. An older fella gave me a quick tutorial, I learned quick. I round file at work, never in a hurry, the results are very good. Rakers on a round chain need to be lower than those on a square ground/filed chain.
> Don't use the same raker numbers, there's a big difference.
> Many guys on here are dang good, but remember the rakers are equally as important.
> I grind close to 50 chains per week, gutting and rakers included. It makes a bad saw look good .
> Anyway, back to saw model and brand brawling. Lol


Raker height for hardwood on 3/8 and 404 on ported 70cc and up? Angle? Drop angle?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 23, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Raker height for hardwood on 3/8 and 404 on ported 70cc and up? Angle? Drop angle?


You need to experiment on depth, but for sure angle you're rakers. Madsen's website has some good graphics. I don't do numbers, not even on the saws I port.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 23, 2015)

Tree Sling'r said:


> You need to experiment on depth, but for sure angle you're rakers. Madsen's website has some good graphics. I don't do numbers, not even on the saws I port.


Ive been experimenting lately with cleaning the gullet out to the tie strap and 30° on top with a 10° drop and raker at about .025? Pretty aggressive with the gullets cleaned out


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 23, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ive been experimenting lately with cleaning the gullet out to the tie srap and 30° on top with a 10° drop and raker at about .025? Pretty aggressive with the gullets cleaned out


I know I said I'm not a numbers guy, but my settings on my square grinder's are around *43 top plate and *88 side cutter. Aggressive, yet smooth. Hard or soft wood, rakers are the key.
But, I don't mess with old petrified hard wood either. The top plate angle would decrease if I did, followed by raker experimenting.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 23, 2015)

Most my cutting is white, red, willow, postoak, hickory, cedar, cypress, loblolly


----------



## KG441c (Oct 23, 2015)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I know I said I'm not a numbers guy, but my settings on my square grinder's are around *43 top plate and *88 side cutter. Aggressive, yet smooth. Hard or soft wood, rakers are the key.
> But, I don't mess with old petrified hard wood either. The top plate angle would decrease if I did, followed by raker experimenting.


Ive given up on square in the field. I do ok on my bench with light and glasses but in the field all I see is shadows


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Tree Sling'r said:


> It would be interesting for many of you fellas to run a real good chain. There would be no pushing or leaning. Testing or not. A good chain will show the saws true power. Many of you are proud and put forth lots of effort, therefore your chain is tits, but... a real good chain is the true mod.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 23, 2015)

Hmmm, we run a few saws, each crew sharpens their own and they've been doing it long enough to know what they're doing and they get them sharp, maybe not as sharp as a race chain but as sharp as a good work chain cutting all manner of aussie tree species needs to be. I can't remember seeing anyone cut without dogging in and giving it a bit. I'm not talking about forcing a dull chain but a good sharp chain being pushed a little in the cut. we don't seem to go through AV mounts or wear bars out that often. The worst for worn av are 201ts

I've had a good play with depth gauge settings here and there on my saws, softwood setting sometimes works pretty well in the "softer" stuff on a 90cc with 25" but it's grabby and not as safe, in some woods it just doesn't work at all. I think I'd rather change AV and bars a bit more often than have to change chain all the time


----------



## treesmith (Oct 23, 2015)

Think I'll do some experimenting with gullets now though

I'm here to learn and my ears are always open


----------



## rogue60 (Oct 23, 2015)

treesmith said:


> Hmmm, we run a few saws, each crew sharpens their own and they've been doing it long enough to know what they're doing and they get them sharp, maybe not as sharp as a race chain but as sharp as a good work chain cutting all manner of aussie tree species needs to be. I can't remember seeing anyone cut without dogging in and giving it a bit. I'm not talking about forcing a dull chain but a good sharp chain being pushed a little in the cut. we don't seem to go through AV mounts or wear bars out that often. The worst for worn av are 201ts
> 
> I've had a good play with depth gauge settings here and there on my saws, softwood setting sometimes works pretty well in the "softer" stuff on a 90cc with 25" but it's grabby and not as safe, in some woods it just doesn't work at all. I think I'd rather change AV and bars a bit more often than have to change chain all the time



It's not like we have a choice to use the dogs or not, well apart from limbing and such..
As soon as the chain hits our hardwoods it bites in and pulls the powerhead hard into the wood..
I'd give any man a chocolate freddo frog if they could hold a 660 off the dogs in something like a 20 inch Steel Box for like half a tank of fuel bucking ha! they would be spent done for the day! haha and have bugger all cut without the use of the dogs! well lots of peak revving and smoke coming of the bar and chain is about all that would be going on lol...
And pulled clean off their feet if they tried it with an 090! ...All IMHO of course.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 23, 2015)

Tree Sling'r said:


> It would be interesting for many of you fellas to run a real good chain. There would be no pushing or leaning. Testing or not. A good chain will show the saws true power. Many of you are proud and put forth lots of effort, therefore your chain is tits, but... a real good chain is the true mod.


Mmmm...
Chains...


----------



## nk14zp (Oct 23, 2015)

Tree Sling'r said:


> It would be interesting for many of you fellas to run a real good chain. There would be no pushing or leaning. Testing or not. A good chain will show the saws true power. Many of you are proud and put forth lots of effort, therefore your chain is tits, but... a real good chain is the true mod.


And the chain can be should be filed to match the saws characteristics.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 23, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Mmmm...
> Chains...


Congrats on taking the purses Champ !!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Mmmm...
> Chains...



Witch ......


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 23, 2015)

Chain is where it's at.


----------



## redfin (Oct 23, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Chain is where it's at.


I had a really nice chain once. Then I usedded it and can't sharpen it yet.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 23, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Chain is where it's at.


Says the other Witch


----------



## rburg (Oct 23, 2015)

Any pictures of Hedgerow's purse?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 23, 2015)

Contrary to popular belief, I have stolen nobodies purse...

And zippy is smarter than the average wookie..

He's way smarter than he looks.

Oh, and yes...
Mdavlee is a witch...


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 24, 2015)

So, is the Stihl more better, or the Husqvarna? Page 11 and I still don't know.


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 24, 2015)

I've got a bunch of both brands and the only saw I have that I think is heavy every time I pick one up is a 390 so much so that I will use a 394 or 395 over it every time. It's supposed to b so much lighter but it feels heavy and clumsy to me. I'm sure it's lighter than the 394 I always use but according to my hands it ain't much lighter, 390 does cut good once ported but not like a 394/5. A 80 cc saw is kinda useless to me, if u have a 372 and a 394/5 or 660 I don't see the need to fill the gap


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 24, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> ...390 does cut good once ported but not like a 394/5. _An 80 cc saw_ is kinda useless to me, if u have a 372 and a 394/5 or 660 I don't see the need to fill the gap


Are you implying that a 87.9cc 390xp is an 80cc saw? And a 91.6cc 660 is comparable to a 394/5? This whole thread is confusing, starting all the way back at page one.


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 24, 2015)

88cc 390 92cc 660 94cc 394/5 I don't care the point in a 88cc saw although I do have 2 390's but I never use them. I've never bn cutting and thought to myself, boy my 660 or 394 is heavy I better grab my ever so slightly lighter 390, no i grab a 372 or simply down and take a break.


----------



## nk14zp (Oct 24, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> 88cc 390 92cc 660 94cc 394/5 I don't care the point in a 88cc saw although I do have 2 390's but I never use them. I've never bn cutting and thought to myself, boy my 660 or 394 is heavy I better grab my ever so slightly lighter 390, no i grab a 372 or simply down and take a break.


Pm me and I'll give you my addy so you can ship those no good,heavy,underfoot never used 390s fir disposal.
Ps I wont charge a lot.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 24, 2015)

DIBBS!!!!


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 24, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> 88cc 390 92cc 660 94cc 394/5 I don't care the point in a 88cc saw although I do have 2 390's but I never use them. I've never bn cutting and thought to myself, boy my 660 or 394 is heavy I better grab my ever so slightly lighter 390, no i grab a 372 or simply down and take a break.


If I had a 394 that ran like yours did I probably wouldn't use a 390 or 660 either


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 24, 2015)

nk14zp said:


> Pm me and I'll give you my addy so you can ship those no good,heavy,underfoot never used 390s fir disposal.
> Ps I wont charge a lot.


One of them is in the trading post and I'll gladly send it to ya once terms are met.


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 24, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> If I had a 394 that ran like yours did I probably wouldn't use a 390 or 660 either


I think I remember seeing an old stihl of yours that was mighty sporty.


----------



## nk14zp (Oct 24, 2015)

My favorite saw I own now is a jred 2095turbo. So 
I doubt I'd use a 390.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 24, 2015)

For me, anytime in get over 70cc the saws weight becomes noticable.
The exception is a Dolmar 7900 I had, although Dolmar is a joke for a production saw.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 24, 2015)

bwalker said:


> For me, anytime in get over 70cc the saws weight becomes noticable.
> The exception is a Dolmar 7900 I had, although Dolmar is a joke for a production saw.


Explain about the 7900 please Ben? Ive never held one but I ran 1 Dolmar being a 6100 best I remember


----------



## bwalker (Oct 24, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Explain about the 7900 please Ben? Ive never held one but I ran 1 Dolmar being a 6100 best I remember


Just not used widely amongst pros.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 24, 2015)

Keith, I have only run them at GTGs, and never a ported one, but they weight about what a 460/461 does, with more ccs. I hear they can be very strong ported, resulting in a VG Hp/Wt ratio. Also hear small case capacity for the ccs, and carbs need to be upgraded to get full benefit from porting.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Oct 24, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Explain about the 7900 please Ben? Ive never held one but I ran 1 Dolmar being a 6100 best I remember


Just hold on there little buddy, Your gonna run one shortly. Ported with the poleman carb and unlimited coil.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 24, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Keith, I have only run them at GTGs, and never a ported one, but they weight about what a 460/461 does, with more ccs. I hear they can be very strong ported, resulting if a VG Hp/Wt ratio. Also hear small case capacity for the ccs, and carbs need to be upgraded to get full benefit from porting.


I have only ever ran a stock one and it ran well.
However, they have a non existent dealer network and zero penetration into the pro market.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 24, 2015)

Laslabjohn said:


> Just hold on there little buddy, Your gonna run one shortly. Ported with the poleman carb and unlimited coil.


Im ready buddy


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Oct 24, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> It's called a 346, 550, or 261. IMHO, the 241 is simply too heavy for the power loss.



No way. There is a very noticable difference in size and weight of the 241 vs the others you've listed. But yes, it covers a very niche market that hardly exists.
Sorry I'm late to the party...


----------



## bwalker (Oct 24, 2015)

procarbine2k1 said:


> No way. There is a very noticable difference in size and weight of the 241 vs the others you've listed. But yes, it covers a very niche market that hardly exists.
> Sorry I'm late to the party...


Isn't the 241 built on a 261 chassis?


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 24, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Isn't the 241 built on a 261 chassis?


I hope not. A 261 is too heavy for a 50cc.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 24, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I hope not. A 261 is too heavy for a 50cc.


I believe it is.
The 361 and 361 clunky saws too bulky for their displacement.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 24, 2015)

241 is smaller and i think has 1 bar nut instead of 2


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Oct 24, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Isn't the 241 built on a 261 chassis?


They look similar but quite a bit of difference in weight/feel. I sold my 261 before I bought my 241, wish I could give you a better answer.
I think the 550xp is as close to perfect for 50cc's as it gets, and the 241 feels like a pound or two lighter, and a tad smaller chassis.


----------



## redfin (Oct 24, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I hope not. A 261 is too heavy for a 50cc.



Have you ran a really good 261 Clint?


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 24, 2015)

redfin said:


> Have you ran a really good 261 Clint?


I had one (non cm) that was ported. It ran okay, but I thought it was too heavy. I'd rather run a 70cc saw for most stuff.


----------



## redfin (Oct 24, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I had one (non cm) that was ported. It ran okay, but I thought it was too heavy. I'd rather run a 70cc saw for most stuff.


Won't argue about a 70. That's my preferred saw for just about everything but I could almost do all my work with my ported 261.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 24, 2015)

241c with 18" Stihl 3/8 picco bar and chain and full of fluids


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 24, 2015)

bwalker said:


> For me, anytime in get over 70cc the saws weight becomes noticable.
> The exception is a Dolmar 7900 I had, although Dolmar is a joke for a production saw.


********...
I've used them in production..
So do the boys in the northeast.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 24, 2015)

What is a Dolmar?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 24, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> What is a Dolmar?


Just another tool.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 24, 2015)

Albeit a nice one...
Lol.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 24, 2015)

Never even seen a dolmar dealer, well, none that I can remember, but have seen a makita in a hardware shop once or twice


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

treesmith said:


> Never even seen a dolmar dealer, well, none that I can remember, but have seen a makita in a hardware shop once or twice


We have one about 30 miles from my home but u never see folks running one.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 25, 2015)

The stock 7900 is a fast, strong, smooth saw, and light for it's power output (stock). I'm sure the ported ones are impressive, but more work than most saws to fulfill their potential (addl carb work, and I think different port #s due to small case volume). If I were not already impressed with my ported 77 cc saws, I would consider one.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 25, 2015)

I had some fun with mine today. 






I don't know if it's 'impressive', but I like it. I also have a 440 hybrid in the works.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I had some fun with mine today.
> 
> View attachment 455901
> 
> ...


Very nice saw. Let us know how the hybrid is compared to it


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 25, 2015)

Come on Clint, you can't put Redi Whip back in the can, we have heard you go on about your 7900, admit it, you think it is impressive! (and I don't dispute that it is).


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Come on Clint, you can't put Redi Whip back in the can, we have heard you go on about your 7900, admit it, you think it is impressive! (and I don't dispute that it is).


I havent heard anything but good about them . My buddy Laslabs 7910 will be here in a few days and Ill finally get to run one


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 25, 2015)

7900 is easy to port. Less grinding than a 75cc 372 or having to fill the intake on a 660.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 25, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> ********...
> I've used them in production..
> So do the boys in the northeast.


You and two other guys..


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

Its strange here in Louisiana as its nothing but Stihl country. We have the one Dolmar dealer about 30 miles from me but no one uses them hardly. We had another south of me about 30 minutes but they went out of business. If u dont own Stihl here the rest will be Jonsered from TSC , No Husky dealer in sight. All loggers use Stihl but at one time tried Huskies but say the bottomends let go


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> 7900 is easy to port. Less grinding than a 75cc 372 or having to fill the intake on a 660.


Where is the most work needed on it? Id assume the transfers would need the least being a quad already? Maybe alil height on them?


----------



## coltont (Oct 25, 2015)

What the hell happened to this thread. When did it turn into a worthless dolmar thread?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 25, 2015)

coltont said:


> What the hell happened to this thread. When did it turn into a worthless dolmar thread?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Brad's gonna be pissed.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

coltont said:


> What the hell happened to this thread. When did it turn into a worthless dolmar thread?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Well we know the 390 is faster than a 661. Always good information evolves from these threads whether on topic or not. I have been thinkin though that a 390 could be loaded with say 404 chain to cut more like a 661 in its hp curve


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 25, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Where is the most work needed on it? Id assume the transfers would need the least being a quad already? Maybe alil height on them?


Lower transfers on the 372. Lots of extra near there. 7900 doesn't need as much removed since its a tight case with long blowdown. Get too big and it gets lazy. On some I raise the exhaust 10 degrees or more.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 25, 2015)

bwalker said:


> You and two other guys..


********...
Me and 5 other guys...


Lol...


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Lower transfers on the 372. Lots of extra near there. 7900 doesn't need as much removed since its a tight case with long blowdown. Get too big and it gets lazy. On some I raise the exhaust 10 degrees or more.


So the 7900/7910 has the 440/460 hybrid effect already from the factory?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 25, 2015)

Matt,i do not think i have ever seen a 7900 in person around here either and wood is the primary industry in this area


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 25, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Matt,i do not think i have ever seen a 7900 in person around here either and wood is the primary industry in this area


Cause they're too fast..
Like Sasquatch..


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

Saws arent used much for logging here. Shears, Processors, and pole saws. Not alota hills or mountains here that a shear wont handle


----------



## bwalker (Oct 25, 2015)

Saws aren't used much anywhere except the PNW now days.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 25, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> ********...
> Me and 5 other guys...
> 
> 
> Lol...


I ran one for a brief period when I was logging, but it sat more than ran waiting for parts to come from Germany. That along with design issues with the early 7900's soured me on Dolmar.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

Faster in 25" wood? Ported 661, 390xp, or 7900/7910?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 25, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Faster in 25" wood? Ported 661, 390xp, or 7900/7910?



Remember..ported 362 c-m..no saw is faster in wood 25" and under.

Ported 60cc saws run like stock 70cc saws .. and stock 90cc saws arent faster than 70cc saws in wood 25" and under...thats the word on the street.


----------



## coltont (Oct 25, 2015)

Saws not used in anywhere but the pnw? I think you are confused.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Remember..362 c-m..no saw is faster in wood 25" and under.
> 
> Ported 60cc saws run like stock 70cc saws .. and stock 90cc saws arent faster than 70cc saws in wood 25" and under...thats the word on the street.


I really did like my ported 362c. Very smooth in the cut. I still like a racey attitude from a saw instead of slow and boring saw


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 25, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Remember..ported 362 c-m..no saw is faster in wood 25" and under.
> 
> Ported 60cc saws run like stock 70cc saws .. and stock 90cc saws arent faster than 70cc saws in wood 25" and under...thats the word on the street.


Depends on what street your on. If your on my street, 90cc is the fastest with a 20"


----------



## bwalker (Oct 25, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Saws arent used much for logging here. Shears, Processors, and pole saws. Not alota hills or mountains here that a shear wont handle


Up here processors and feller bunches are widely in use. However once you get above 20" wood the weight of the trees really wears parts out quick, so most companies still employ a few guys piece cutting.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 25, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Depends on what street your on. If your on my street, 90cc is the fastest with a 20"


Your street is called reality..


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 25, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Well we know the 390 is faster than a 661.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


>


Accept reality!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 25, 2015)

Is it really that hard to accept husqvarnas are faster than stihls ..is it that big of a deal ?..they both work.

I love the banter though...its awesome.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Is it really that hard to accept husqvarnas are faster than stihls ..is it that big of a deal ?..they both work.
> 
> I love the banter though...its awesome.


After I ran a 390 and a 346 , I tapped out and gave in !!! Lol!! I like a 661 also but in wood that I cut mostly around 25" ill take a 390 or my hybrid. I would like a 661 too but wont be spending 1300 to 1400 for one


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 25, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Faster in 25" wood? Ported 661, 390xp, or 7900/7910?


390 hands down.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 25, 2015)

Did someone say banter? Where's Jon 1212


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 25, 2015)

KG441c said:


> After I ran a 390 and a 346 , I tapped out and gave in !!! Lol!! I like a 661 also but in wood that I cut mostly around 25" ill take a 390 or my hybrid. I would like a 661 too but wont be spending 1300 to 1400 for one



It just is what it is..i love the stihlhead opposition though..its funny 

I like em' both..and im glad i dont have some fascination with a brand of tool..strange


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 25, 2015)

Blanket statements are often flawed, I'd like to see some of those ported 390s compete against the Smittybilt 660s.


----------



## coltont (Oct 25, 2015)

I think the biggest thing that makes a guy brand loyal is what brand has the best dealer closest to them.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 25, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Faster in 25" wood? Ported 661, 390xp, or 7900/7910?


Depends on chain. Heard of a 7900 beating some 661s.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 25, 2015)

coltont said:


> I think the biggest thing that makes a guy brand loyal is what brand has the best dealer closest to them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



And thats exactly what people should roll with..the seconds dont matter , but in your case dealer support is the biggest one.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 25, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Accept reality!!


I do accept reality..............they are both fine saws, one is better with a short bar, one is better with a long bar. But thats just my opinion. Lots to be said for both saws, but I degress ............. cutting in the USA with a 24" bar is 70cc territory. You may have purchased your 390 with the intentions of using it for twigs, my 661 is for 36" stumping with .404; an area that no cookie cutter can crunch


CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Yes, both are ported. I think the 661 is a nice compromise between a 390 and a 395. The 390 is still faster with a shorter bar, and a 395 has still more torque. But that's 2 saws. Stihl hit a home run with this 661.





blsnelling said:


> I sold a new 395XP to buy this 661, and don't regret it.





Tree Sling'r said:


> I'm not brand particular, but every 390xp I've owned has fallen apart fairly quick, just with everyday use.
> I have a pretty wild 661 that I'd put up against anything in its class, my new favorite saw.





mdavlee said:


> 661 will probably beat a 390 stock.





treesmith said:


> Had a 660, 390xp and 661 all from Randy, tried them all in dead Aussie messmate with 25" and same new chain each, the pig rich 660 was much stronger than the 390 and the 661 with less run time was stronger than both of them. The 660 could be leant on heavily but the 661 could have had a saddle and given rides



One last time .............. you ran a mildly muffler modded 661 against a ported 390


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> It just is what it is..i love the stihlhead opposition though..its funny
> 
> I like em' both..and im glad i dont have some fascination with a brand of tool..strange


Well everyone knows I love Stihl but after running a 390 I was sold as far as performance and especially in the size wood I cut. A 390 to me is built more like a pro Stihl than the other huskies but has an aggressive attitude that I like. My hybrid is pretty spunky also and is the reason I have the 2 saws. I will say id trade my 241 in a second for a 346 also


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 25, 2015)

The only time I had to bring a saw to a dealer "it was not worth the cost to fix it", so I learned how to do it myself.

Nice to have parts close by though.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

coltont said:


> I think the biggest thing that makes a guy brand loyal is what brand has the best dealer closest to them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Not for me but I work and port my own and order my own parts. My 3 Stihl dealers are pretty much close minded and not to up when u mention performance, square filing or anything of the nature


----------



## bwalker (Oct 25, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Blanket statements are often flawed, I'd like to see some of those ported 390s compete against the Smittybilt 660s.


Throw ported out. STOCK husky's spank stock stihls.
I'm own stihls and huskys, but I am under no illusion that Stihl's can hang with a husky in regards to performance and antivibe.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 25, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Throw ported out. STOCK husky's spank stock stihls.
> I'm own stihls and huskys, but I am under no illusion that Stihl's can hang with a husky in regards to performance and antivibe.


Run a 661 and then let us know if you have to amend this statement


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 25, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Throw ported out. STOCK husky's spank stock stihls.
> I'm own stihls and huskys, but I am under no illusion that Stihl's can hang with a husky in regards to performance and antivibe.



Apparently you never ran a 10mm 044 with a dual port ?

Keep up ben.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 25, 2015)

Again, foolish blanket statements. I'd put my money on a stock 661 (broken in) over a stock 390, a stock 461 over a stock 576, and my unported 044 over any unported 372 you have.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 25, 2015)

I suspect a stock 661 will take it to a stock 390.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 25, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Apparently you never ran a 10mm 044 with a dual port ?
> 
> Keep up ben.



You just have sour grapes because you regret selling yours! I remember how you talked about it.


----------



## porsche965 (Oct 25, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Throw ported out. STOCK husky's spank stock stihls.
> I'm own stihls and huskys, but I am under no illusion that Stihl's can hang with a husky in regards to performance and antivibe.



How many tanks on a 661 have you ran?


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Again, foolish blanket statements. I'd put my money on a stock 661 (broken in) over a stock 390, a stock 461 over a stock 576, and my unported 044 over any unported 372 you have.


I dont doubt that one at all with the stock 661. Very strong


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 25, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> You just have sour grapes because you regret selling yours! I remember how you talked about it.


Was it passionately?


----------



## porsche965 (Oct 25, 2015)

It's Husky's turn to bring out a new 90cc saw.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 25, 2015)

Some stock saws run better out of the box than others of the same model, this is probably why the same model of saw can be perceived so differently by different users. 

I like what I run well enough to not feel the need to change to somthin else.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Some stock saws run better out of the box than others of the same model, this is probably why the same model of saw can be perceived so differently by different users.
> 
> I like what I run well enough to not feel the need to change to somthin else.


Thats why I have the 88cc and 77cc saws that I have now. But I would tap out on the 241 for a 346xp


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 25, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Run a 661 and then let us know if you have to amend this statement





MustangMike said:


> You just have sour grapes because you regret selling yours! I remember how you talked about it.



I know 

i only have 3 now ..2 dont run yet..its depressing


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 25, 2015)

Tuning alone can be the difference between a great saw and a turd.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

I like the mtronics and autotune but from a performance standpoint in firewood u can do more with a orange screwdriver


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 25, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Some stock saws run better out of the box than others of the same model, this is probably why the same model of saw can be perceived so differently by different users.
> 
> I like what I run well enough to not feel the need to change to somthin else.



Ted told me last night about your HD and HD2 air filter showdown..awesome.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 25, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I like the mtronics and autotune but from a performance standpoint in firewood u can do more with a orange screwdriver


Agreed Keith, thats why i sold my MTronic 201T and bought another adjustable one.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 25, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Ted told me last night about your HD and HD2 air filter showdown..awesome.


Had to have been at least 1/2 turn difference on tune


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Agreed Keith, thats why i sold my MTronic 201T and bought another adjustable one.


Now a 661 with an unlimited coil and a regular carb would be awesome I bet? Of course in really large wood which for me is 30" or more, I dont think mtronics or autotune would hinder performance IMO


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeesh i have cut 2 cord already with my hybrid and you guys have not even figured out what saw to grab yet,the x27 will be done splitting it while you figure our which axe to use next


----------



## KG441c (Oct 25, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Jeesh i have cut 2 cord already with my hybrid and you guys have not even figured out what saw to grab yet,the x27 will be done splitting it while you figure our which axe to use next


. I like the x27


----------



## bwalker (Oct 25, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> And thats exactly what people should roll with..the seconds dont matter , but in your case dealer support is the biggest one.


The only thing I need a dealer for us parts and warranty.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 25, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Faster in 25" wood? Ported 661, 390xp, or 7900/7910?





blsnelling said:


> 390 hands down.


I don't have much time on my 661, but my 2188 is definitely faster/stronger than my 7900. All are ported by the same guy, in Tennessee.


----------



## big t double (Oct 25, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Depends on what street your on. If your on my street, 90cc is the fastest with a 20"


I think your 90cc saw had a bad childhood or something...it seems mad at the world. Especially with a 20


----------



## big t double (Oct 25, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Ted told me last night about your HD and HD2 air filter showdown..awesome.


I did forget to mention that we changed elevation by about a foot


----------



## cary911 (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone ever run a 42" on a 390xp?


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 25, 2015)

I might try a 50" on a 385 soon.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 26, 2015)

Keith, with the temp changes we have been having here lately I'm starting to wish more of my saws were M-Tronic! I don't like having to adjust them every time I run them. Also, the ported saws seem more finicky than my non ported one. Sometimes just going from morning to afternoon the conditions are quite different.

Don't know that you make up the time spent getting it to run it's best. Something to be said for a saw that just starts & runs right every time out, w/o any fuss.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 26, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Keith, with the temp changes we have been having here lately I'm starting to wish more of my saws were M-Tronic! I don't like having to adjust them every time I run them. Also, the ported saws seem more finicky than my non ported one. Sometimes just going from morning to afternoon the conditions are quite different.
> 
> Don't know that you make up the time spent getting it to run it's best. Something to be said for a saw that just starts & runs right every time out, w/o any fuss.


I guess for someone who cant tune thats no doubt the way to go but for someone who can tune it will take maybe 30sec to touch the saw up on an outing if needed. Usually that only involves the idle. The low speed will be heard on the bottomend response and the topend will be noticed on 4 stroke out of the wood and if it cleans up when it hits the wood. Not too hard to learn to tune and the benefits over mtronics as far as performance is worth the work IMO. I like all the mtronics Ive owned though but also like having control of my saw especially on the bigend


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 26, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Keith, with the temp changes we have been having here lately I'm starting to wish more of my saws were M-Tronic! I don't like having to adjust them every time I run them. Also, the ported saws seem more finicky than my non ported one. Sometimes just going from morning to afternoon the conditions are quite different.
> 
> Don't know that you make up the time spent getting it to run it's best. Something to be said for a saw that just starts & runs right every time out, w/o any fuss.


Only time i readjust my carbs on ported saws are when i change oil brand ,have you checked for a crank seal leak ? I had one a couple times and saw would not stay in tune .


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 26, 2015)

cary911 said:


> Anyone ever run a 42" on a 390xp? View attachment 455973


Not yet ,worked ok on my ms461 though


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 26, 2015)

I've had both smart saws and adjustable and prefer the adjustable, but I'm just a hobbiest. As far as my ported 2188, I lowered the rakers a little more than usual and what a difference it made with a 24" bar. I prefer low rakers and short bars for optimal performance on ported saws.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 26, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Keith, with the temp changes we have been having here lately I'm starting to wish more of my saws were M-Tronic! I don't like having to adjust them every time I run them. Also, the ported saws seem more finicky than my non ported one. Sometimes just going from morning to afternoon the conditions are quite different.
> 
> Don't know that you make up the time spent getting it to run it's best. Something to be said for a saw that just starts & runs right every time out, w/o any fuss.


M tronic and autotune are a huge step in the right direction.. If only because most people have no grasp of how to properly tune a carb.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 26, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> I've had both smart saws and adjustable and prefer the adjustable, but I'm just a hobbiest. As far as my ported 2188, I lowered the rakers a little more than usual and what a difference it made with a 24" bar. I prefer low rakers and short bars for optimal performance on ported saws.


Chain setup is the thing the guys who say a 90cc is no faster than a 70cc saw in small wood can't grasp.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 26, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I guess for someone who cant tune thats no doubt the way to go but for someone who can tune it will take maybe 30sec to touch the saw up on an outing if needed. Usually that only involves the idle. The low speed will be heard on the bottomend response and the topend will be noticed on 4 stroke out of the wood and if it cleans up when it hits the wood. Not too hard to learn to tune and the benefits over mtronics as far as performance is worth the work IMO. I like all the mtronics Ive owned though but also like having control of my saw especially on the bigend


If your four stroking at all it's likely your too rich..which is why compensating carbs are a good thing.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 26, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Chain setup is the thing the guys who say a 90cc is no faster than a 70cc saw in small wood can't grasp.


I was cutting some 10-12" stuff with it and it felt like I was limbing 3" limbs.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 26, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Only time i readjust my carbs on ported saws are when i change oil brand ,have you checked for a crank seal leak ? I had one a couple times and saw would not stay in tune .


Its impossible for a carb to stay in tune across wide changes in temp or altitude. I run my saws in weather from 90 degrees down to 20 or more below zero. If it changes more than twenty degrees I verify tune.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 26, 2015)

bwalker said:


> If your four stroking at all it's likely your too rich..which is why compensating carbs are a good thing.


I usually tune mine alil off 4 stroke out of the wood because most my cutting is around 25" wood. I stay alil more around 4 stroke out of the wood for bigger wood and just cleaning up under a load. I can tell immediately when I start cutting if my saws is where I wanna be on the bigend when I start cutting


----------



## KG441c (Oct 26, 2015)

Electronics seem to run rich too me


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 26, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Its impossible for a carb to stay in tune across wide changes in temp or altitude. I run my saws in weather from 90 degrees down to 20 or more below zero. If it changes more than twenty degrees I verify tune.


It is between 45 and 60 degrees 75% of the year here i bet ,so not much change for us ,i pack a little screwdriver though in case .


----------



## KG441c (Oct 26, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> It is between 45 and 60 degrees 75% of the year here i bet ,so not much change for us ,i pack a little screwdriver though in case .


Brian what is your hybrid tuned to out of the cut? I tune by ear now but last time I checked I was around 14800 on mine


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 26, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Brian what is your hybrid tuned to out of the cut? I tune by ear now but last time I checked I was around 14800 on mine


I do not have a tach ,tune by ear also ,i have 2 hybrids ,one is just ported ,it revs a little higher than a 460 will ,the finger ported one ,you can hear a noticeable rpm increase wide open over the reg hybrid .I should get a tach someday ,would be nice just to know what they run at ,do you check rpms unloaded with tach or in the cut ?


----------



## KG441c (Oct 26, 2015)

I use to set rpm out of the cut by 4 stroke and then check with tack but now I tune out of the cut by ear just to where its not 4 stroking. Usually screams in wood around 20 to 25" . Myself tuning on the safe side would be a slight 4 stroke and cleans up in the wood and then check out of the cut with a tach just for reference. I prefer to tune by ear though as now I have ran my saws enough to where I know what they should sound like in the cut or if its alil rich


----------



## KG441c (Oct 26, 2015)

Last I checked with a tach I was around 14800 on hybrid and 14200 on 390. The 241c is what it is so I dont bother to check it


----------



## bwalker (Oct 26, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Electronics seem to run rich too me


My 562 runs pretty lean and mean. Can't speak for the rest of them, but the 661 seems like a blubbering mess.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 26, 2015)

bwalker said:


> My 562 runs pretty lean and mean. Can't speak for the rest of them, but the 661 seems like a blubbering mess.


Ya I agree. If its not buried in wood bigger than 25" its sounds like a nanny goat !! Lol!! Saw was designed for bigwood


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 26, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ya I agree. If its not buried in wood bigger than 25" its sounds like a nanny goat !! Lol!! Saw was designed for bigwood


My 461 was like that also with stock coil ,after the 460 coil swap ,it ran like a real saw ,felling trees was fine ,but when you went to buck the limbs was popping and bouncing off the rev limiter .


----------



## bwalker (Oct 26, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ya I agree. If its not buried in wood bigger than 25" its sounds like a nanny goat !! Lol!! Saw was designed for bigwood


I don't think the saw was designed that way. I think stihl is using the customer to beta test.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 26, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I do not have a tach ,tune by ear also ,i have 2 hybrids ,one is just ported ,it revs a little higher than a 460 will ,the finger ported one ,you can hear a noticeable rpm increase wide open over the reg hybrid .I should get a tach someday ,would be nice just to know what they run at ,do you check rpms unloaded with tach or in the cut ?


Package going out in the next day or so, will PM you tracking when I get it


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 26, 2015)

bwalker said:


> . Can't speak for the rest of them, but the 661 seems like a blubbering mess.


I think its bouncing off the rev limiter in the coil.
My Hardline has given me the "heads up"


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 26, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Package going out in the next day or so, will PM you tracking when I get it


----------



## bwalker (Oct 26, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> I think its bouncing off the rev limiter in the coil.
> My Hardline has given me the "heads up"


What are using for a hard line tach?


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 26, 2015)

bwalker said:


> What are using for a hard line tach?


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 26, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


>


Dont get too excited .......... the package will probably only have some crabgrass seeds and a few dull files


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 26, 2015)

Well this was in the last package i received


----------



## bwalker (Oct 26, 2015)

Is that a Tiny Tach?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 26, 2015)

bwalker said:


> My 562 runs pretty lean and mean. Can't speak for the rest of them, but the 661 seems like a blubbering mess.


Mine runs lean and mean also.. If it's a tad rich, it don't waste any time getting back to ragged edge...
It's a hell of a producer..
And wears a 24" bar.


----------



## porsche965 (Oct 26, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I don't think the saw was designed that way. I think stihl is using the customer to beta test.



Lot's of "thinking" there without ever having run one lol.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 26, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Is that a Tiny Tach?


Hardline brand


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 26, 2015)

Perhaps I'm I'm seeing bigger temp changes day to day than you guys, and if Randy says a ported saw is more sensitive to that stuff (and he did), I believe him.

Besides, the last thing I want to be doing when I climbing over logs and going through the woods is to take my gloves off so I can tune my saw with a tiny F ing screw driver.

My 044 #2 seems to be a bit more sensitive to it than the other saws, but I really like the way that thing runs. Not quite as strong as the ported 77s, but close, and a whole lot lighter. With the 28" light bar, makes a nice nimble felling saw. Then I use the bigger guys for bucking. A 25" dead Elm gave them a nice workout today.


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 26, 2015)

I tune every saw every time I use one. I don't think u necessarily need to but it's become habit for me. Haven't seized one in years either.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 26, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Perhaps I'm I'm seeing bigger temp changes day to day than you guys, and if Randy says a ported saw is more sensitive to that stuff (and he did), I believe him.
> 
> Besides, the last thing I want to be doing when I climbing over logs and going through the woods is to take my gloves off so I can tune my saw with a tiny F ing screw driver.
> 
> My 044 #2 seems to be a bit more sensitive to it than the other saws, but I really like the way that thing runs. Not quite as strong as the ported 77s, but close, and a whole lot lighter. With the 28" light bar, makes a nice nimble felling saw. Then I use the bigger guys for bucking. A 25" dead Elm gave them a nice workout today.


I love my hybrid as It balances and feels nimble also with the 28 es light. Mike you shouldnt need to adjust the high and low speed so much? I can see with a big temp. Change the idle needing alil at the start of cutting?


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 26, 2015)

The saw has been idling just fine, just every now & then it either sounds too rich or too lean (at high speed). For example, it sounded a little rich today, did not clean up in small stuff, but ran well in the big stuff, so I left it alone. Just seems a little more sensitive to the temp changes than my other saws, but our temps have really been fluctuating. It can be in the 20s in the am, and in the 80s in the pm (the same day or a day later).

FYI, my 362 did real nice today bucking some 15" dead, dry Ash. It does not have the torque of the bigger saws, so I think running square file on it really helps.

That hybrid must be real nice, but I think you would also like 044#2, it is close. That saw has pulled that 28" bar real nice in both Oak and dead Elm.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 27, 2015)

I heard the hd2 filter and dualbport muffler cover mod makes a saw go in and out of tune ,has anyone else experienced this issue besides me ?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 27, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Perhaps I'm I'm seeing bigger temp changes day to day than you guys, and if Randy says a ported saw is more sensitive to that stuff (and he did), I believe him.
> 
> Besides, the last thing I want to be doing when I climbing over logs and going through the woods is to take my gloves off so I can tune my saw with a tiny F ing screw driver.
> 
> My 044 #2 seems to be a bit more sensitive to it than the other saws, but I really like the way that thing runs. Not quite as strong as the ported 77s, but close, and a whole lot lighter. With the 28" light bar, makes a nice nimble felling saw. Then I use the bigger guys for bucking. A 25" dead Elm gave them a nice workout today.



Whats a F ing screwdriver ?

Is that a new model ?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 27, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Says the other Witch



Witch which is witch ?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 27, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I heard the hd2 filter and dualbport muffler cover mod makes a saw go in and out of tune ,has anyone else experienced this issue besides me ?



More bad poasting.

Ya big ole' dummy.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 27, 2015)

I tune mine fat and let them go. Rarely see a temperature change from day to day to change tune. Oils have made the biggest difference along with VP fuel. Some were 1/4 turn on the VP from 87 pump gas.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 27, 2015)

bwalker said:


> What are using for a hard line tach?





bwalker said:


> Is that a Tiny Tach?





mdavlee said:


> Hardline brand



https://www.hardlineproducts.com/product/hourtach-meter/


----------



## KG441c (Oct 27, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I heard the hd2 filter and dualbport muffler cover mod makes a saw go in and out of tune ,has anyone else experienced this issue besides me ?


Lol!! Yall give ole Mustang a break


----------



## KG441c (Oct 27, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I tune mine fat and let them go. Rarely see a temperature change from day to day to change tune. Oils have made the biggest difference along with VP fuel. Some were 1/4 turn on the VP from 87 pump gas.


Do u run 87 much? How does it do


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 27, 2015)

I've always used 87 and never had any problems until my newest saw got to where it didn't like to die, switched to 93 and fixed that.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 27, 2015)

I heard the only cure was to triple port the muffler!


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 27, 2015)

Another factor I should mention. Even though it says ZAMA on it, 044 #2 has an AM carb. That may be contributing to my problem, though it often runs just great with it.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 27, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Do u run 87 much? How does it do


All the time. Never had a problem with it on any saw. I have VP but at $16 a gallon it's used sparingly.


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 27, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> All the time. Never had a problem with it on any saw. I have VP but at $16 a gallon it's used sparingly.


There's a VP fuel station close to me and they have 110 but also 89 and 93. I use the 93 now but the 110 sure smells good, 8$ a gallon though.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 27, 2015)

I think it is 8 bucks a gallon where i get my oil also ,and at the bike shop .


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 27, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> All the time. Never had a problem with it on any saw. I have VP but at $16 a gallon it's used sparingly.


Which VP do you use?


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 27, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Which VP do you use?


94 octane gas. No 50:1 for me


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 27, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> 94 octane gas. No 50:1 for me


50:1 is to lean to even wash parts in.


----------



## Termite (Oct 27, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> All the time. Never had a problem with it on any saw. I have VP but at $16 a gallon it's used sparingly.


 I get 100LL from the airport for about $4.25. I like it because it does not go bad. Also, I think my 390 can use the octane.


----------



## redfin (Oct 27, 2015)

Your doing good at 4.25 for AV. I buy it at my stihl dealer for roughly 7 a gallon. 
He buys it at the airport and totes it in 55 gal drums to the shop.


----------



## coltont (Oct 27, 2015)

Where you buying it redfin?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## redfin (Oct 27, 2015)

Fryes power in Altoona. Ed is one of the most knowledged dealers I chat with.


----------



## coltont (Oct 27, 2015)

Ha-ha I know Eddie. That shop is less than 2 miles from my house. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 27, 2015)

So have we come to conclusion on the 661/390


----------



## coltont (Oct 27, 2015)

Yea. Run what you prefer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes. Buy both


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 27, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Yes. Buy both


I probly won't buy either.


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 28, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> 390 hands down.


 Brad, a ported 372 slower than a 390 with a 20-25" bar?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 28, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> So have we come to conclusion on the 661/390


yes ,it is in your avatar


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> Brad, a ported 372 slower than a 390 with a 20-25" bar?


That would be close.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> yes ,it is in your avatar



It depends on if the muffler is triple ported, and if the square files is sharpened at 40 degrees!


----------



## coltont (Oct 28, 2015)

Seems like all this technicality takes the fun out of running a saw. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2015)

coltont said:


> Seems like all this technicality takes the fun out of running a saw.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


It makes it more fun for some of us


----------



## coltont (Oct 28, 2015)

That's what separates you guys that tinker and cut firewood to the guys that production cut and run what's preferred and proven in our hands.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 28, 2015)

coltont said:


> That's what separates you guys that tinker and cut firewood to the guys that production cut and run what's preferred and proven in our hands.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


There's probably a lot more than that


----------



## coltont (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm brand loyal to stihl but open minded to husky. Fact of the matter is that if our local husky dealer had a shop that was worth walking into and dealing with the staff I'd go there. I said it before and I'll say it again. Dealer support is what separates these to brands to me as a logger.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwalker (Oct 28, 2015)

coltont said:


> I'm brand loyal to stihl but open minded to husky. Fact of the matter is that if our local husky dealer had a shop that was worth walking into and dealing with the staff I'd go there. I said it before and I'll say it again. Dealer support is what separates these to brands to me as a logger.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yes, and this is the same reason Dolmar is such a joke.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2015)

coltont said:


> I'm brand loyal to stihl but open minded to husky. Fact of the matter is that if our local husky dealer had a shop that was worth walking into and dealing with the staff I'd go there. I said it before and I'll say it again. Dealer support is what separates these to brands to me as a logger.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



So, what saws do you like, and do you run them all stock??? I would think dealer support is non existent on most ported saws.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 28, 2015)

My dealer prefers to work on ported saws.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 28, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> It depends on if the muffler is triple ported, and if the square files is sharpened at 40 degrees!


40 degrees ??? you are a madman !!


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> 40 degrees ??? you are a madman !!


You just now figuring this out!?


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> 40 degrees ??? you are a madman !!



Madsen's says 40 - 50 degrees, the 40 being for softwood (for both inside top plate and inside side plate). I keep em both at 45, but I mostly cut hard wood.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 28, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Madsen's says 40 - 50 degrees, the 40 being for softwood (for both inside top plate and inside side plate). I keep em both at 45, but I mostly cut hard wood.



it doesn't matter what madsens says, you are a mad man. remove that damn 441 from your sig too. at this point everyone including all guests who have ever visited AS know that you sold it LOL just razz'n ya mike you damn cull!


----------



## coltont (Oct 28, 2015)

Dolmar is a joke because they have no dealer support around here at all. And I run all mine stock. Muffler modded and retuned. I'm not going to stoop to the level of having an internet argument. Would I like ported saws yes...... Mine in the form that I run them produce 8 trailer loads of logs in 4 days every week. That's enough for me. The boss is happy. He's making money. I'm making a good living. Any more cross examination?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltont (Oct 28, 2015)

I have 2 661s a 660 and an 066.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 28, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Yes. Buy both





Deets066 said:


> I probly won't buy either.








bwalker said:


> Yes, and this is the same reason Dolmar is such a joke.


Why? What do you need a dealer for? Most dealers I've found are worthless when it comes to parts and service, and just want to sell new saws and weed wackers.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 28, 2015)

Just muffler mods for me too. The customers are happy, the boss is happy (they've kept me around for 20 years) and i get paid. I can't justify $300-$400 to get done 2 seconds faster.


----------



## coltont (Oct 28, 2015)

What do you need a dealer for. What about when your 7 month old 661 takes an m tronic system dump? Or having a relationship with them that you run the honor system with them on payment? Having then leave parts hidden outside for after hours pick up that aren't paid for? Or maybe your saws don't break.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwalker (Oct 28, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 456751
> 
> 
> Why? What do you need a dealer for? Most dealers I've found are worthless when it comes to parts and service, and just want to sell new saws and weed wackers.


Parts... AND I agree most are worthless.


----------



## big t double (Oct 28, 2015)

coltont said:


> Having then leave parts hidden outside for after hours pick up that aren't paid for?


I left a 41" bar and a couple chains out behind the pop machine for after hours a few weeks back for a guy ... Kinda made me nervous.


----------



## coltont (Oct 28, 2015)

Which goes back to loyalty. I bet you've dealt with him for a while.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Every time I ask my local guy about parts, he rolls his eyes and quotes me some astronomical price, then tells me he can get them in 2 or 3 weeks...


----------



## coltont (Oct 28, 2015)

But I'm wrong about my dealer remember

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 28, 2015)

big t double said:


> I left a 41" bar and a couple chains out behind the pop machine for after hours a few weeks back for a guy ... Kinda made me nervous.


Sweet! Now I know where your hiding spot is


----------



## big t double (Oct 28, 2015)

coltont said:


> Which goes back to loyalty. I bet you've dealt with him for a while.


Yes.


----------



## big t double (Oct 28, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Sweet! Now I know where your hiding spot is


Aw Crap!


----------



## coltont (Oct 28, 2015)

. There's two of them in the kitchen. My truck is down needs a transmission. Can't keep them on the porch or the dirty prick's would steal them.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CR888 (Oct 28, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Madsen's says 40 - 50 degrees, the 40 being for softwood (for both inside top plate and inside side plate). I keep em both at 45, but I mostly cut hard wood.


My guess Mike is your getting filing angels (how you hold the file) mixed up with side and top plate angles. lf you hold a chisel file at 45° in and 45° up you will end up with approx 15-20° top plate and 85-90° side plate. You DONT want 45° top and side plates........not even with a bikesaw.


----------



## coltont (Oct 28, 2015)

Seems like we have allot of really good saw enthusiasts here and not as many guys that run one of these models day in day out.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 28, 2015)

coltont said:


> But I'm wrong about my dealer remember.


I don't recall saying anything about your dealer. 



coltont said:


> Seems like we have allot of really good saw enthusiasts here and not as many guys that run one of these models day in day out.


Seems like we have a lot of ******** and a few condescending assholes around here.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 28, 2015)

coltont said:


> . There's two of them in the kitchen. My truck is down needs a transmission. Can't keep them on the porch or the dirty prick's would steal them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Your doin this wrong buddy.

You gotta post pictures of unused "masterminded" saws every chance you get..all else is irrelevant.

Its the AS narrative 

wheres your tsumura bar ?

What oil do you run ?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 28, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I don't recall saying anything about your dealer.
> 
> Seems like we have a lot of ******** and a few condescending assholes around here.



Assholes and groupies make arboristsite what it is dawg..embrace it.


----------



## coltont (Oct 28, 2015)

Ha-ha ha-ha. I guess I don't fit in around here anymore.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 28, 2015)

coltont said:


> Ha-ha ha-ha. I guess I don't fit in around here anymore.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Its a shadow of what it was mang..come see us in blairsville next week..i gots a 661 i want you to take a ride on.


----------



## coltont (Oct 28, 2015)

Message me your # I'm out of this.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 28, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Your doin this wrong buddy.
> 
> You gotta post pictures of unused "masterminded" saws every chance you get..all else is irrelevant.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the basement.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 29, 2015)

coltont said:


> Dolmar is a joke because they have no dealer support around here at all. And I run all mine stock. Muffler modded and retuned. I'm not going to stoop to the level of having an internet argument. Would I like ported saws yes...... Mine in the form that I run them produce 8 trailer loads of logs in 4 days every week. That's enough for me. The boss is happy. He's making money. I'm making a good living. Any more cross examination?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



I was not trying to cross examine you, just asking your opinion. Sorry if that offended you, that was not my intent.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 29, 2015)

CR888 said:


> My guess Mike is your getting filing angels (how you hold the file) mixed up with side and top plate angles. lf you hold a chisel file at 45° in and 45° up you will end up with approx 15-20° top plate and 85-90° side plate. You DONT want 45° top and side plates........not even with a bikesaw.



You are talking about the outside and I'm talking about the inside:

http:www.madsens1.com/bnc_cb_angles.htm


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 29, 2015)

Your still a madman


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 29, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Your still a madman



was gonna say, i saw what he was talking about with the angles in brackets in his original post. doesn't change anything at all! i can tolerate sigs no prob but i can't tolerate seeing the same damn saw as sold in the same guys sig for damn near 2 years LOL


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 29, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> was gonna say, i saw what he was talking about with the angles in brackets in his original post. doesn't change anything at all! i can tolerate sigs no prob but i can't tolerate seeing the same damn saw as sold in the same guys sig for damn near 2 years LOL


Hullo


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 29, 2015)

i see what you did there! bet you can't leave it like that for even a year though!


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 29, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> i can tolerate sigs no prob but i can't tolerate seeing the same damn saw as sold in the same guys sig for damn near 2 years LOL



You do realize that you have cemented that picture in place now, right ?

IMHO, a sig is a sig ............ dont matter to me what anyone else has, if I dont like something - I just dont do it

Secondly; I clean up my stuff with compressed air at the end of every day of use (minimum), and if I can, I blow them off at each filling or filing. Only takes 20-30 seconds to do the whole saw and keeps them looking new. Maybe "he" does the same thing, "he" has posted way more pictures of loads he has cut than I have seen from you  ................. you been drinking again kid ?


----------



## KG441c (Oct 29, 2015)

I myself have deleted saws I dont have in my sig. But really dont mind seeing what all someone has had and knowing they have experience behind that trigger in case I wanna ask a question about a saw


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Oct 29, 2015)

bought a 661. ran it last night burned proly a 1/4 tank ish. should the filter look like this already? i have seen some different looking filters on other 660 066s any suggestions about mine


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 29, 2015)

I hate the hd2 filter. You can get a prefilter or the older hd1


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Oct 29, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I hate the hd2 filter. You can get a prefilter or the older hd1



thanks i shall try a different filter


----------



## big t double (Oct 29, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I hate the hd2 filter. You can get a prefilter or the older hd1


Hater


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Oct 29, 2015)

big t double said:


> Hater


it kinda sucks the chips just sit in those big fat ripples like whadafuk


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Oct 29, 2015)

20in bar i bet it would beat a husky with thesame bar size. 


is this even legal?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2015)

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> View attachment 456886
> 
> 20in bar i bet it would beat a husky with thesame bar size.
> 
> ...


I'll take that challenge. I'll even give you a huge displacement advantage and run my 372


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 29, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I hate the hd2 filter. You can get a prefilter or the older hd1



Dont be a deet bag , ted told me about the power increase from the HD1 to the HD2 and how impressed you guys were.

Dont hate...appreciate.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Oct 29, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I'll take that challenge. I'll even give you a huge displacement advantage and run my 372



challenge accepted. ill be on my pile in a few hours i will post some videos.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Oct 29, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I'll take that challenge. I'll even give you a huge displacement advantage and run my 372


 brand new chain ill try and set somethin up like the timbersports stock saw race


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 29, 2015)

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> challenge accepted. ill be on my pile in a few hours i will post some videos.


You had better have an 8 tooth sprocket and dont be surprised by Brads saws ............. he works them over pretty good and knows how to chain one too


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Oct 29, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> You had better have an 8 tooth sprocket and dont be surprised by Brads saws ............. he works them over pretty good and knows how to chain one too



well, idk what im up against. but brad has challeged a stock 661c with a 20inch bar. 

i aint skeered


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2015)

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> i aint skeered


That's not what your username says


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 29, 2015)

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> well, idk what im up against. but brad has challeged a stock 661c with a 20inch bar.
> 
> i aint skeered


His 372 aint stock and he has a pretty stout 661 that he did himself

I have a pretty hot 661, and mine is still getting stronger, but 20" territory isnt the 661's strong point

Welcome to AS ...............


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Oct 29, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> That's not what your username says



brad if i win this challege you snellerize my saw for free. if i lose i will say "ohio state is b**^#r than U ofM "


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Oct 29, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> His 372 aint stock and he has a pretty stout 661 that he did himself
> 
> I have a pretty hot 661, and mine is still getting stronger, but 20" territory isnt the 661's strong point
> 
> Welcome to AS ...............



we shall see which sword slays more wood


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 29, 2015)

I would put money on a 372 over a stock 661 like that in 20" wood.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 29, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I would put money on a 372 over a stock 661 like that in 20" wood.



What about an 044 ?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 29, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Hullo



Hullo , long time reeder here.

is your 441 still for sail ?


----------



## big t double (Oct 29, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> What about an 044 ?


044 is half of an 088 so yea....wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 29, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Hullo , long time reeder here.
> 
> is your 441 still for sail ?


Everything is for sale for the right price.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Oct 29, 2015)

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> brad if i win this challege you snellerize my saw for free. if i lose i will say "ohio state is b**^#r than U ofM "



That would be a SIN!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I would put money on a 372 over a stock 661 like that in 20" wood.


Shhhhh!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2015)

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> brad if i win this challege you snellerize my saw for free. if i lose i will say "ohio state is b**^#r than U ofM "


How does this work? Are you shipping me a test log? Lol


----------



## porsche965 (Oct 29, 2015)

I really like this stuff!


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Oct 29, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> How does this work? Are you shipping me a test log? Lol



i will cut a few different logs here measure and identify type and dead/live. you find some similar ones by you and may the best saw win


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2015)

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> i will cut a few different logs here measure and identify type and dead/live. you find some similar ones by you and may the best saw win


It may be difficult finding that many 1/2 rotten....err, I mean good test logs


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 29, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> What about an 044 ?


Only with a dual port, hd 2, and square filed chain[emoji12] 

Last couple I had were right with the 460s.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 29, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Only with a dual port, hd 2, and square filed chain.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 29, 2015)

Boy, I have quite a fan club, thanks guys!!! You sure I should not go with a triple port and steeper angles??? Or maybe you all want to go back to telling me how light the 562 is because the web site used to say it was??? Hmmmm!!!

A 661 is a very, very nice saw, but if you are going to compete with it, I would do it with a longer bar.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 29, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Boy, I have quite a fan club, thanks guys!!! You sure I should not go with a triple port and steeper angles??? Or maybe you all want to go back to telling me how light the 562 is because the web site used to say it was??? Hmmmm!!!
> 
> A 661 is a very, very nice saw, but if you are going to compete with it, I would do it with a longer bar.



Which one of us told you it was lighter big guy ?..was it me ?....is it lighter ?..i dont remember ?

I think we just said it balanced better and was faster.

Troof.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 29, 2015)

Sorry Mike. I couldn't resist


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 29, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Which one of us told you it was lighter big guy ?..was it me ?....is it lighter ?..i dont remember ?
> 
> I think we just said it balanced better and was faster.
> 
> Troof.


Quit it or i will buy your 362


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 29, 2015)

coltont said:


> Ha-ha ha-ha. I guess I don't fit in around here anymore.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 All the Loggers I know have never heard of AS. They also have never used square chisel chains or ported saws. Most mix a 50:1 oil ratio but a very few mix 32:1 - 40:1. A saw is just a tool for their trade. Not an art piece or hobby. I usually keep them updated on the lasted and greated on AS. One buddy of mine - a Logger, aka "Monkey Man', just gave up running a saw everyday at 62 yrs. old to drive a skidder. He said at his age he prefers an air-conditioner in the summer.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 29, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Which one of us told you it was lighter big guy ?..was it me ?....is it lighter ?..i dont remember ?
> 
> I think we just said it balanced better and was faster.
> 
> Troof.



You have a very convenient memory. When I stated that I went into the store and picked up both a 562 & 362 w/20" bars, and they felt the same weight to me, I got reamed, and yea, you were a part of it. After all, the website said it was lighter! When actual weights started being posted, it evolved into it balances better and therefore feels lighter, or something like that.

Re: faster: Me: I went to the GTGs and it is videoed cutting against a 560. You: Talk.


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 29, 2015)

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> View attachment 456875
> 
> 
> bought a 661. ran it last night burned proly a 1/4 tank ish. should the filter look like this already? i have seen some different looking filters on other 660 066s any suggestions about mine


 Looks dirtier than my 660's filter after three tanks of fuel.


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 29, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I would put money on a 372 over a stock 661 like that in 20" wood.


 I'll second that bet....especially a ported 372.


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 29, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 456923


 You forgot KS cylinder


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 29, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> You have a very convenient memory. When I stated that I went into the store and picked up both a 562 & 362 w/20" bars, and they felt the same weight to me, I got reamed, and yea, you were a part of it. After all, the website said it was lighter! When actual weights started being posted, it evolved into it balances better and therefore feels lighter, or something like that.
> 
> Re: faster: Me: I went to the GTGs and it is videoed cutting against a 560. You: Talk.



thats because your an animal mike..im just a mouse.

Im gonna grow a set and race a 562 and 362 someday when the hair gets a little longer on my balls..im not ready for that stuff yet.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> Looks dirtier than my 660's filter after three tanks of fuel.


the outerwears slow the cleanings down on my saws ,some gets by still ,but a lot falls off also with the cover .


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't use any of the covers unless it's raining. Keeps it from packing as quickly.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 29, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Quit it or i will buy your 362



Its not for sail..trades welcomb though.

Wanna trade ?..you wont know the difference between your 044 and my 362 are-see-m if you heft them , PM sent.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 29, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> You do realize that you have cemented that picture in place now, right ?
> 
> IMHO, a sig is a sig ............ dont matter to me what anyone else has, if I dont like something - I just dont do it
> 
> Secondly; I clean up my stuff with compressed air at the end of every day of use (minimum), and if I can, I blow them off at each filling or filing. Only takes 20-30 seconds to do the whole saw and keeps them looking new. Maybe "he" does the same thing, "he" has posted way more pictures of loads he has cut than I have seen from you  ................. you been drinking again kid ?



LOL don't matter to me either. Was just ****'n around adding something to fuel the night but mike went to bed. Had the god child here using my foredom to carve her pumpkins so had no shop to play in. She made a damn mess too! LOL if that 441 really bothered me that much I would not be able to be on AS. I also don't cut loads, I cut tree's. I'm quite anal about posting pics of my face on a forum. Don't know why I just am. There are people here that have seen pics of me cutting wood. Wood a lot bigger then me too. I'll overcome my fear and post one just for you mopar. I'm the extra fat midget hiding behind the face screen. LOL


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 29, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> I'll overcome my fear and post one just for you mopar. I'm the extra fat midget hiding behind the face screen. LOL


Now I feel all special and stuff .. 

Sometimes I have a hard time understanding your posts .............. most times its pretty funny

I havent posted any pictures of what I look like either .............


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Did the 661 win yet?


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 29, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Did the 661 win yet?



LOL, my buddy Ken is currently running 661's.....he's also currently looking for a couple NOS 660's  i recommended a 390 to him


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 29, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> LOL don't matter to me either. Was just ****'n around adding something to fuel the night but mike went to bed. Had the god child here using my foredom to carve her pumpkins so had no shop to play in. She made a damn mess too! LOL if that 441 really bothered me that much I would not be able to be on AS. I also don't cut loads, I cut tree's. I'm quite anal about posting pics of my face on a forum. Don't know why I just am. There are people here that have seen pics of me cutting wood. Wood a lot bigger then me too. I'll overcome my fear and post one just for you mopar. I'm the extra fat midget hiding behind the face screen. LOL


how much of the butt cut was rotten ? i get a lot of clear cedar out of those rotten cuts that are left behind normally .


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 29, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> LOL don't matter to me either. Was just ****'n around adding something to fuel the night but mike went to bed. Had the god child here using my foredom to carve her pumpkins so had no shop to play in. She made a damn mess too! LOL if that 441 really bothered me that much I would not be able to be on AS. I also don't cut loads, I cut tree's. I'm quite anal about posting pics of my face on a forum. Don't know why I just am. There are people here that have seen pics of me cutting wood. Wood a lot bigger then me too. I'll overcome my fear and post one just for you mopar. I'm the extra fat midget hiding behind the face screen. LOL





Moparmyway said:


> Now I feel all special and stuff ..
> 
> Sometimes I have a hard time understanding your posts .............. most times its pretty funny
> 
> I havent posted any pictures of what I look like either .............


If its that bad post it in the WTF thread


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 29, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> how much of the butt cut was rotten ? i get a lot of clear cedar out of those rotten cuts that are left behind normally .



that one was actually not bad. it did have some heart rot but IIRC it was full of ants and the rot was not a big hole yet. i believe 3.1 of the butt went to shake on that one. had a bunch of nice big cedar with solid green butts out of that block. it was a stunted stand though so nothing over 8' at the ass. a maze of nasty hemlock snags all through there too.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 29, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> that one was actually not bad. it did have some heart rot but IIRC it was full of ants and the rot was not a big hole yet. i believe 3.1 of the butt went to shake on that one. had a bunch of nice big cedar with solid green butts out of that block. it was a stunted stand though so nothing over 8' at the ass. a maze of nasty hemlock snags all through there too.


i get those black ants when i am milling ,cut into some tight grain clear stuff ,then the next board is ruined from those stupid ants making tunnels everywhere


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 29, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> If its that bad post it in the WTF thread


Under orders from upper level management, last time my picture went around I got too many PM's from chicks with naked pictures of themselves, so she aint taking any more chances


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 29, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Under orders from upper level management, last time my picture went around I got too many PM's from chicks with naked pictures of themselves, so she aint taking any more chances


[emoji1]


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 29, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> LOL, my buddy Ken is currently running 661's.....he's also currently looking for a couple NOS 660's  i recommended a 390 to him


Shane, what's the going rate up there for an NOS 660 (In American dollars)?


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 29, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Shane, what's the going rate up there for an NOS 660 (In American dollars)?



way to much money. about same price as a new 661. some loggers are willing to pay that though.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 29, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Sweet! Now I know where your hiding spot is



Thats where he gets his annual "men with chainsaws" calendar along with his playgirl subscriptions delivered.


----------



## big t double (Oct 29, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Thats where he gets his annual "men with chainsaws" calendar along with his playgirl subscriptions delivered.


are they screwing playgirl up like they are playboy? because ill cancel my subscription if they are.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 29, 2015)

big t double said:


> are they screwing playgirl up like they are playboy? because ill cancel my subscription if they are.



Ill ask my woman.

I already know a bunny " personally ".

Ttyl sugar.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 29, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Ill ask my woman.
> 
> I already know a bunny " personally ".
> 
> Ttyl sugar.


did you show her your personal saw ?


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 29, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> That's not what your username says


----------



## svk (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow, you guys had a busy afternoon in here.


----------



## svk (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 29, 2015)

It just occurred to me that I haven't posted a pic of a Masterminded saw today. I must be slacking... Sorry about that, Ryan. Here ya go, 288 FTW!


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 29, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> It just occurred to me that I haven't posted a pic of a Masterminded saw today. I must be slacking... Sorry about that, Ryan. Here ya go, 288 FTW!View attachment 457118



you polish that saw, spend all that money on porting, but can't be bothered to make sure it has a kill switch with a lever that's not cracked! **** man!!!


----------



## svk (Oct 29, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> It just occurred to me that I haven't posted a pic of a Masterminded saw today. I must be slacking... Sorry about that, Ryan. Here ya go, 288 FTW!View attachment 457118


Isn't that a MM sticker on the saw in your sig?


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 29, 2015)

svk said:


> Isn't that a MM sticker on the saw in your sig?



i believe you are correct. posted everytime he posts and he don't even realize it. dolmar littering up the forum LOL. alot of good folks threads. LOL


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> i believe you are correct. posted everytime he posts and he don't even realize it. dolmar littering up the forum LOL. alot of good folks threads.


Huh?


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Huh?



you know!


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Huh?


 You like that Husk tech lite bar? I might try one since it'll be a while before the Cannon lights are available.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 30, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> You like that Husk tech lite bar? I might try one since it'll be a while before the Cannon lights are available.



he doesn't actually know if he likes it. he does know he likes the look of it  clint doesn't use bars, he polishes and photographs them. you'll notice he posts a pic of an unused MM saw everyday LOL


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> It just occurred to me that I haven't posted a pic of a Masterminded saw today. I must be slacking... Sorry about that, Ryan. Here ya go, 288 FTW!View attachment 457118



Thats the spirit aye !

Awesome !

Got any moar ? , shane sent me a PM and said he wants to see them all !


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Oct 30, 2015)

just to add my .02...
My old 066 is still faster with a short, 24", bar than the 661 with same (8t sprocket). but, once the 36 or 42 goes on there is no contest...661 wins, hands down. (7t)
066 redeye just has MM, 661 was done by Brad.
I'm going to try the shorter bar with a 7t rather than the 8 and see what happens.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> he doesn't actually know if he likes it. he does know he likes the look of it  clint doesn't use bars, he polishes and photographs them. you'll notice he posts a pic of an unused MM saw everyday LOL


I haven't actually used that bar yet... but I will. I decided to put it on my 288, and run a 24" bar on my 7900 for now. 




There are a couple saws I haven't gotten around to running yet, but it's only because I don't have much free time.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 30, 2015)

I _actually_ cut this wood with my 7900.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I _actually_ cut this wood with my 7900. View attachment 457228


Don't lie, you stumbled onto someone's wood pile and took a load. Your not actually supposed to cut wood with a PSP saw. Duh!


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I haven't actually used that bar yet... but I will. I decided to put it on my 288, and run a 24" bar on my 7900 for now.
> 
> View attachment 457225
> 
> ...


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 30, 2015)

You know Numa, you got real balls posting that!


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I _actually_ cut this wood with my 7900. View attachment 457228


 Looks like you noodled a few of those.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2015)

It was pretty much neck and neck in last night's shoot out. Yes, different bars, different chains, not full cuts...but you get the idea. Enjoy.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 5, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> It was pretty much neck and neck in last night's shoot out. Yes, different bars, different chains, not full cuts...but you get the idea. Enjoy.



Nice Brad !!
The more I use mine, the stronger she is getting !!


----------



## rogue60 (Nov 6, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> It was pretty much neck and neck in last night's shoot out. Yes, different bars, different chains, not full cuts...but you get the idea. Enjoy.




Nice they both sound like very strong runners! I like the way you have varying loads shows a much border picture ....


----------

